# Sticky  New Almost Complete TiVo Codes List



## Dan203

This list was borrowed from a more recent list posted by Otto over at dbsforums.com
-----------------------------------------------------------

The Almost Complete TiVo Codes List

Last Updated: 07-11-03 (4.0 codes section added)
Posted to this forum: 03-05-03

Warning: 
Use of any of these codes may cause unknown amounts of harm to your TiVo's data (setup parameters, recorded or scheduled programs, preferences, guide data, etc.). They could conceivably cause your TiVo to act in some way that might upset TiVo Inc. and cause them to terminate your service. Who knows!? Try these codes entirely AT YOUR OWN RISK! They will void your warrenty, turn your hair white, make your friends spit at you, and cause your parents to claim they have no idea who you are anymore. But hey, if you're okay with it, so are we.

Some of these codes WILL damage your unit if you do not read this entire document for the warnings. Read everything here before going and actually doing any of this crazy stuff, okay?

Most of this information comes from the TiVo Hack FAQ and from various postings to the TiVo forums. There are no guarantees that any of these will work on any particular system now or in the future. I try to keep up with version numbers, but I'm not perfect. Okay?

Index: 
1. Enabling Backdoor Mode 
2. Select-Play-Select Codes 
3. Clear-Enter-Clear Codes 
4. Enter-Enter codes 
5. Clear-Clear-Enter-Enter codes 
6. Triple Thumb codes 
7. AutoTest mode 
8. Dialing codes 
9. Sorting the Now Playing List 
10. Shortcuts 
11. Outdated Codes 
12. 4.0 codes

1. Enabling Backdoor Mode 
The Backdoor mode can be entered using the remote. This is done by doing a "Browse By Name" or "Search by Title" or wherever you can get to the Ouija screen... Currently, the only easy way to exit backdoor mode is to reboot the Tivo. After entering this code, you will see "Backdoors Enabled!" appear briefly, and it will return to Tivo Central. You can verify that backdoors are on in the System Information screen.

1.3 US and 1.5.0 or 1.51 UK systems: Enter "0V1T" and press Thumbs Up.

1.5.2 UK systems: Enter "10J0M" and press Thumbs Up.

2.0 systems: Enter "2 0 TCD" and press Thumbs Up.

2.5 US and 2.5.5 UK systems: Enter "B D 2 5" and press Thumbs Up.

2.5.2 systems (DirecTivo Only): Enter "B M U S 1" and press Thumbs Up.

3.0 systems: Enter "3 0 BC" and press Thumbs Up.

3.2 / 4.0 systems: Not known at this time. Nevertheless, not all of the codes in this list require backdoor mode to be turned on, notably, all the SPS codes as well as a few others.

If you know of any other codes, it would be appreciated if you could tell me so I can add them.

It should be noted that simply enabling backdoors turns on many new things: 
- More info in System Information (including Uptime) 
- More info in program detail screens 
- 3.0 boxes will have View Upcoming Episodes enabled in Tivolution Magazine and Showcase entries 
- And so on...

2. Select-Play-Select Codes 
These codes take the format of "Select Play Select Something Select". These do not require backdoors to be enabled for them to work. The best way to do this type of code is to start playing a recorded program and do them while the recorded program is playing. They can be done from LiveTV as well, but people generally have a hard time getting them to work when trying to do that.

S-P-S-9-S - Toggles the Clock display in the bottom right corner. When you are watching LiveTV or a recording, this will show the time and where you are at in the recording. It's a toggle, so do it again to turn it off. However, when you turn it off, it doesn't disappear, you must go into a Tivo menu and return for it to go away. The Elapsed Time Indicator was removed in 3.0, to the general groan of everyone (it was very handy). They appear to have added it back to 3.2 on Series 2 boxes, but whether this becomes generally true is anybody's guess.

S-P-S-InstantReplay-S - Toggles a Status display in the bottom right corner. This displays what the Tivo is currently doing. Bit useless, really. Do it again to toggle it back off. Like the clock code, it doesn't disappear when you turn it off, you must go into a menu to make it disappear.

S-P-S-Pause-S - Toggles the fast disappear of the Play bar. Appears to have no other major effect, but who knows?

S-P-S-3-0-S (1.3, also 2.5, not 2.0 or 2.01) - Toggles 30 second skip mode. This turns the Skip to End button into a 30 second skip button. This was removed in 2.0x, but added back in 2.5.

3. Clear-Enter-Clear Codes 
C-E-C stands for "Clear Enter Clear". Note: the claim is that all "C-E-C something" combinations will make the same confirmation tones, but they may or may not do anything. Here are the known codes.

C-E-C Thumbs-Up - Will allow you to access the TiVo's log files on your TV screen. Page up and page down allow you to move through the log information and the right arrow you to move through the log files. Use the left arrow key to get back out to the normal TiVo menus. Thumbs up and Thumbs down will take you to the top of bottom of whatever log is on screen.

C-E-C Thumbs-Down - Will shut down the myworld program on a TiVo. The myworld program is the brain of the TiVo. Shutting it down is not advisable since the only thing you can do with the TiVo at that point is use the BASH shell if you activated one. If you do have a BASH prompt you can rerun the myworld program to get the TiVo running fully again. If not you need to power down and up the TiVo to get it fully functional again.

C-E-C-0 (2.0) - This turns off the display of "scheduled suggestions" in the ToDo List. Also makes the clock (see SPS9S) NOT have a black bar behind it.

C-E-C-1 (2.0) - This turns off the display of "scheduled suggestions" in the ToDo List. Also makes the clock (see SPS9S) have a black bar behind it.

C-E-C-2 (2.0) - This turns on the display of "scheduled suggestions" in the ToDo List. A "scheduled suggestion" is a suggestion the Tivo is planning on recording. It doesn't take effect until something changes in the ToDo List. To cancel a scheduled suggestion, see this post.

C-E-C-3 (2.0) - Appears to do the exact same thing as CEC2. I'm pretty certain there's more to this than we are aware of right now.

**2.5 note**: C-E-C 0-3 (the above 4 codes) do not appear to work in 2.5, but they do still affect the "black background" of the clock. They just don't do anything for the suggestions in the ToDo List. To put suggestions in the ToDo list, see the "thumbs thumbs" code below.

C-E-C 4 - This forces suggestions to be rebuilt (same as 'sendkey dumpState'?).

C-E-C 5 - Toggles the overshoot correction during fast forwarding on and off.

C-E-C Fast-Forward - This resets (reboots) the TiVo

C-E-C Skip-to-end - Turns on "Boat-Anchor" mode. This convinces the TiVo that it should behave as if it has no guide data. Boat Anchor mode is automatic when the unit runs out of guide data, so this is probably only for testing purposes. A bit useless, really.

C-E-C 6 - Go into the Node Navigator. The Node Navigator is a trick to let you access menus directly. This is extremely dangerous, even to play with. Please do not go into any of the numbered nodes on this screen, you can (and will) break your unit beyond repair, requiring a full restore from a backup, even just by looking at these nodes. The reason is simple: When you enter certain menus or "nodes", changes can take place. For example, if you found the node to set the zipcode (in the Guided Setup routine), and then exited without changing anything, your zipcode would be erased, and would ruin your lineup on the next daily call, causing the unit to reboot when you go to LiveTV. Several things like this can happen, so just don't even do this. If you accidently get here, press the Tivo button to exit back out, and do NOT go into any of the numbered nodes. Even if you have a clue as to what you are doing, you can do damage just by looking around, so don't.

However, there are two extremely cool things here you can adjust in 3.0 software. Thanks goes to gleffler for letting me know about them.

WARNING: Very dangerous! Have a bit of caution, 'kay? If they don't work, they'll likely break your Tivo, and you're very attached to your Tivo, aren't you? THESE ONLY WORK IN 3.0! Have a backup ready to go.

First trick: Node 1 in 3.0. This node lets you adjust the exact timing of the auto-correction jumpback. Forget the offset/delay method listed below, and get precise. Note that entering this node will stop any recording you might have going at the time. This change will stay in effect after a reboot.

Second trick: Advanced Wishlists! Go to Node 30, and turn on advanced wishlists. Now, go to the Create a Wishlist screen and scroll PAST the bottom to find "Advanced Wishlist". From here, you can create a wishlist that is any combination of actors/directors/keywords/and genres. Nice, isn't it? Be as specific as you wanna be. This will stay enabled after a reboot.

Non-3.0 Users (2.5 only?): Appearantly, you can access Advanced Wishlists as well. Just hit 0 (zero) when creating a wishlist instead of picking the type of wishlist. You do need backdoors enabled. This also will work on 3.0 boxes. There may be a node to activate this as well on 2.0 and up boxes, but why muck about with the dangerous Node Navigator if you don't have to?

C-E-C-Slow - same as 'SendKey dumpState', creates a /tmp/mwstate

4. Enter-Enter codes 
E-E stands for "Enter Enter". The following codes must be entered in the "Search by Title"screen. These codes are generally used to set values on the Tivo. You enter the code, and the prompt will appear, along with the red recording light coming on. You then enter the value. You then enter the code again to set the value in, and the recording light will go off. It doesn't actually stop recording if you happen to be recording something, however. Entering invalid values (non-numeric) will cause your Tivo to reboot, so be careful.

E-E-1 - Gives you Speed1: prompt. Turns the record LED on (indicating the backdoor is open and can be changed?). Enter a number for how fast you want the first scan speed to run at, and then press E-E-1 again. The record LED will go out.

The last two digits of the number must be 00 for an integer multiple speed. The digits to the left of the 00 indicate how many times normal playing speed the scan is running. 300 (which is 3x) is the default Speed1 scan speed, but you can't see that, you can only enter a number. A value of "1" is super slow motion (.01x speed) Unit will revert back to default speed when rebooted.

Does not appear to work in 2.0, although the prompt is still there.

E-E-2 - Gives you Speed2: prompt. Default is 2000. See Speed1 above. Does not appear to work in 2.0, although the prompt is still there.

E-E-3 - Gives you Speed3: prompt. Default is 6000. See Speed1 above. Does not appear to work in 2.0, although the prompt is still there.

E-E-4 - Gives you Rate1: prompt. Function unknown.

E-E-5 - Gives you Rate2: prompt. Function unknown.

E-E-6 - Gives you Rate3: prompt. Function unknown.

E-E-7 - Gives you Inter: prompt. Function unknown. Same as TIVO_INTERSTITIAL_INTERVAL environment variable (?). Interstitials were removed a long time ago, so this is probably useless.

E-E-8 - Gives you Open: prompt. Function unknown. Same as TIVO_LONGOPEN_INTERVAL environment variable. (?)

E-E-9 - Gives you Int.disabled, or int.enabled prompt. Toggles "interstitials". Intersititials were little TiVo guy animations that occurred between each menu screen. Most of them were deleted as being too annoying, but the initial boot one remains. Setting the TIVO_DISABLE_INTERSTITIALS environment variable to 1 disables it. Toggling "Int." from the remote causes the animation to play every time you hit the TiVo button. (Reported, may not work for everyone).

E-E-Tivo - If in Debug mode (see C-C-E-E 2 below), lets you set the TiVo's clock. Warning: setting this value may cause all of your Guide data to get "expired". If you want to play with this, keep in mind that TiVo may get mad at you for downloading several copies of your Guide data over the course of a couple of days. The best way to fix a messed up clock without reloading all the Guide data is to do the "Make a Test Call" option. The format of the time entry you use is the same as the format for the settime command. (?)

E-E-Rewind - Lets you set the "Offset:". Defaults to 2000.

E-E-FastForward - Lets you set the "Delay:". Defaults to 957.

The Offset and Delay control the overshoot correction. When you set them, go to any recorded program, play it, pause it, and press FF to do a frame advance. This makes the new values you put in take effect. For 1.3 like correction, use Offset of 1000 and Delay of 750.

5. Clear Clear Enter Enter codes 
C-C-E-E stands for "Clear Clear Enter Enter". The following codes must be entered in the "System Information" screen.

C-C-E-E 2 - Turns on or off "Special Mode: DEBUG" (Note: you have to leave the "System Information" screen and re-enter it to see this flag turned on.) Starts sending debugging output to the /var/log/tvdebuglog file. This setting will STAY ON after a reboot. Not advised to leave this on for long periods of time.

C-C-E-E 3 - Seems to initiate a call. (a special one?)

C-C-E-E 7 [works even without Backdoors enabled] - Causes a message to be written to /var/log/tven saying: SetupDebugContext:OnNumber[94]: USER PROBLEM LOGSTAMP .

I'm guessing that Customer Support tells customers who are having problems to do CCEE7 around the time that the problem occurs, and then when they upload the logs, they can help locate what was going on when the problem happened.

C-C-E-E 8 - Takes you to the "Channels You Watch" page with NONE OF THE CHANNELS SELECTED! I guess this might be a quick way to clear your channel list. Fortunately you can just back out of it without losing your current channel list. I didn't try going forward from that screen... AVS Forum member "android" warns that this doesn't work ... and that it just hangs his machine..

C-C-E-E 0 [works even without Backdoors enabled] - It allows you to enter your own "Dial-in configuration code"! It does not appear to let you directly change the TFA value.

TFA stands for Toll Free Authorization. 
Possible values: 
0=[Access] denied ["you probably didn't ask, but you used a local, so QED"] 
1=No decision [made yet] (you got time) 
2=Oh you requested (we'll get back to ya) 
3=Yeah, I guess so 
4=Researched and you are out of luck 
5=You had your chance but did nothing

The Dial In Access code (the 000 part) can be changed via some special key sequences.... Anyway, when Tivo CS gets a really unusual problem that needs files downloaded to the unit, they can tell the customer to change the access code and it'll then download certain types of files.. These may be predefined debugging type things or may be files the guy just then put on the server.

Best case scenario: Your daily call fails. Worst case scenario: Your Tivo breaks by downloading and running some weird debug thing and is unrepairable without a whole drive backup.

6. Triple Thumb codes (new to 2.5 and up) 
New codes, it seems like. There's only a few of these, and they are still being found. Consider them experimental.

- Thumbs Down, Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Instant Replay - 
:: If done in the ToDo List, it will turn on "Scheduled Suggestions" (See above). 
:: If done in the Now Playing List, it will display the "hidden" recordings, like the Teleworld Paid Program. These recordings are those in reserved space.

- Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Thumbs Down, Instant Replay 
:: If done in Now Playing, it will take you to a new menu called "Clips on Disk". This menu has the same content as the hidden recordings, but broken up into clips like they are in the Showcases. If you don't have any clips for whatever reason (haven't gotten any yet, your cable operator pre-empts the clips program, etc), this will reboot the machine.

- Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Thumbs Down, Record 
:: Do it from the Tivo Central main menu to get the "MenuItem Back Door". It shows the current date in both the number of days since Jan. 1st, 1970 (an internal date format) and also in the normal style. If there is a menu item at the bottom (ad) then it will show the expiration date. 
:: Do it from the Showcases screen to show all the hidden showcases, if there are any. It's a toggle. Do it again to remove them. Hidden showcases are simply the latest showcases that haven't had anything added to them, and have thus expired.

- Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Thumbs Down, Clear (3.0) 
:: Do it in Tivo Central to change all the fonts to italic.

- Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Thumbs Down, Enter 
:: Dumps debug messages in /var/log/tvlog

7. AutoTest mode (3.0) 
Go into Now Playing, view a description and hit 1,2,3 followed by Channel Down (the logs will now report "***** Auto_test mode unlocked! ***** ").

Hit 4 to start the auto test (it presses random keys to simulate someone using the Tivo.. quite annoying in fact) 
Hit 5 to change the test 
Hit 7 or 8 to change the delay between simulated keys 
Hit 4 again to stop .. might have to reboot to avoid triggering it next time you hit 4

8. Dialing codes 
Want to change the way your Tivo calls home? Read on. All these codes are inserted into the dialing prefix space in the Phone Setup stuff.

,#034 - This will limit the speed of the modem to v.34 (28.8k) which may improve your connections if you have poor lines. If you have a lot of failed calls, this might help. Makes the call take about twice as long, in theory.

,#019 - Same concept as above, but slower. If the above won't work, try this. But beware that it will seriously slow down the connection and make the call that much longer. Like 4 times longer than normal, approximately.

,#2xx - 3.0 only - Use PPP over Serial for the daily call. 
xx stands for the port speed. The first two digits of the port speed are what you put in here. So: 
96 = 9600 
38 = 38,400 
57 = 57,600 
11 = 115,200 
And so on.. 
The ,#2xx code will make the unit try to connect to a computer attached to the serial port using PPP. For more info, search the Underground forums.

,#3xx - 3.0 only - Use PPP over serial for the daily call. This is the same as with ,#2xx, but in this mode, it does a "modem emulation". That is, it will send AT type commands over the serial port as if a modem was there. Some third party PPP servers support exactly this kind of mode. Also, this can allow you to connect an external modem to the serial port and having it really dial and complete a call using that modem. Some sites sell preconfigured external modems for this purpose, and it has even been done on TechTV. Search around.

,#401 - 3.0 only - This sets up the Tivo to use ethernet for the daily calls. On Series 1 boxes, this means TivoNet or TurboNet. On Series 2, this means a USB->Ethernet dongle. Not all dongles will work, do a search for more info.

9. Sorting the Now Playing List (3.0) 
In Now Playing, Enter: 
(S)low (0)Zero (R)ecord (T)humbsUp

Press enter to switch sorting options.

short cut keys are 
1 for normal 
2 for experation date 
3 for alphabetical

10. Shortcuts 
Backdoor mode not required, listed here for completeness.

TiVo 0 - Plays the TiVo guy boot movie 
TiVo 1 - Goes to the Now Playing list. (in 2.5, goes to the Season Pass Manager) 
TiVo 2 - Goes to the To Do list. 
TiVo 3 - Goes to Wishlists (in 2.x+) 
TiVo 4 - Goes to the "Browse By Name" screen. 
TiVo 5 - Goes to the "Browse By Channel" screen in 1.3, and to "LiveTV" in 2.0. No, nobody knows why they changed it. They changed it back to "Browse by Channel" for 2.5 though. 
TiVo 6 - Goes to the "Browse By Time" screen. 
TiVo 7 - Goes to the "Record Time/Channel" screen (manual record). 
TiVo 8 - Goes to the "TiVo's Suggestions" screen. 
TiVo 9 - Goes to the "Network Showcases" screen. 
TiVo TiVo - Goes to the Now Playing List (in 2.x+) 
TiVo Slow (4.0 only) - Goes to "Messages and Setup"

11. Outdated Codes

Teach Tivo (2.0 only) 
To activate Teach Tivo, turn on Backdoors, then go to the suggestions list. Special codes here:

1,2, or 3 - Goes directly to different sections in Teach Tivo. 
4 - Turns on the "Teach Tivo" menu item in the suggestions list. This won't be immediately visible until the list rebuilds or you change the list in some way (thumb down a program and move the cursor will do it).

DirecTivo trick (2.0 only?) 
When it's "Acquiring Satellite Data", you can press thumbs up to get a couple of lines of status messages at the bottom of the screen. I'm not sure what most of them mean, but TX: shows the transponder it's looking at. This can be done whenever it's acquiring, as far as I can tell. No backdoor code required.

12. 4.0 Codes
While the backdoor code for 4.0 has not been found, it's possible to enable the codes if you want to take the drive out and change the hash in MFS (ResourceItem 176 of the second ResourceGroup). I recommend searching around on how to do this if you don't know how. Frankly, if you don't know how, you probably shouldn't even try, as you can break things really badly if you're not careful.

But, if you do it, and thus get the backdoors working, here's some 4.0 only codes:

Disk Usage Space
Go to Pick Programs to Record and press ZERO-THUMBSUP. You'll get a screen detailing disk space used, in both megabytes, percentages, and hours in Basic mode. However, the math used on the screen is some of that "new math" appearantly, as the numbers simply don't add up. Take the numbers with a grain of salt, in other words.

Home Media Option Info
Go to Now Playing and press ZERO-THUMBSDOWN. You'll get a screen that tells you about the Home Media Options activated on your machine. It also shows the various boxes on your network, and you can select them to get different additional info about them.

-----------------------------------------------------------
If you have any modifications or changes you would like to see added to this lest let me or unixadmin know.

Dan


----------



## Porterx

I have a HDR112 with 3.0 software upgraded to 145hrs. I want to change the scan speeds, especially speed1. I follow the below listed instructions and everythging looks as if it went right, however, the scan speeds don't change when I go to use them. Can someone please help me figure this out.

Thank you,
Porter

=====================================================

4. Enter-Enter codes 
E-E stands for "Enter Enter". The following codes must be entered in the "Search by Title"screen. These codes are generally used to set values on the Tivo. You enter the code, and the prompt will appear, along with the red recording light coming on. You then enter the value. You then enter the code again to set the value in, and the recording light will go off. It doesn't actually stop recording if you happen to be recording something, however. Entering invalid values (non-numeric) will cause your Tivo to reboot, so be careful. 

E-E-1 - Gives you Speed1: prompt. Turns the record LED on (indicating the backdoor is open and can be changed?). Enter a number for how fast you want the first scan speed to run at, and then press E-E-1 again. The record LED will go out. 

The last two digits of the number must be 00 for an integer multiple speed. The digits to the left of the 00 indicate how many times normal playing speed the scan is running. 300 (which is 3x) is the default Speed1 scan speed, but you can't see that, you can only enter a number. A value of "1" is super slow motion (.01x speed) Unit will revert back to default speed when rebooted. 

Does not appear to work in 2.0, although the prompt is still there. 
E-E-2 - Gives you Speed2: prompt. Default is 2000. See Speed1 above. Does not appear to work in 2.0, although the prompt is still there. 

E-E-3 - Gives you Speed3: prompt. Default is 6000. See Speed1 above. Does not appear to work in 2.0, although the prompt is still there.


----------



## ccwf

> _Originally posted by Dan203 _
> *This list was borrowed from a more recent list posted by Otto over at dbsforums.com*


 Are you going to incorporate the updates from the old thread? For example, I posted a method to (reliably) delete scheduled suggestions, which the Codes List indicates is problematical.


----------



## Dan203

I don't have time to read that entire thread looking for updates. However if you want to PM me your updates I'll add them to this list.

Dan


----------



## Dan203

> _Originally posted by Porterx _
> *I have a HDR112 with 3.0 software upgraded to 145hrs. I want to change the scan speeds, especially speed1. I follow the below listed instructions and everythging looks as if it went right, however, the scan speeds don't change when I go to use them. Can someone please help me figure this out.*


"Does not appear to work in 2.0, although the prompt is still there."

That was posted after 2.0 was released. The speed prompts have not worked properly in any version since. 

Dan


----------



## Porterx

Thank you. I thought it was me.
Porter


----------



## rosesteve

Hi,

I have a Hughes Directivo that's running software version 3.1.0-01-1-031.
How do I enable backdoor mode, i.e. what's the code that must be entered? I tried B M U S 1, 3 0 BC, 3 1 BC and they don't work.

I appeciate any help.

Steve


----------



## Zirak

> _Originally posted by Dan203 _
> *I don't have time to read that entire thread looking for updates. However if you want to PM me your updates I'll add them to this list.
> Dan *


Why not just a post a link to Otto's post at dbsforums, since I would assume he is going to keep that updated. It would be more updated, and save you the effort.


----------



## Gerhard

Ok... I'm a little confused... the chart indicates that C-E-C-Thumbs Up will allows oyu to access the Tivo Logs on a SA v4.0.x Tivo2.

However, I'm not able to get it to work..

Anyone have any thoughts on what screen I should be in to get this to work?

Gerhard


----------



## HTH

C-E-C codes require backdoors be enabled. It is the S-P-S codes that do not.


----------



## tivo666

OK, how do you enable the back door on a 
TIVO2 80hr unit? I would like to know, also.
Than you.


----------



## Gomer Pyle

Simple... You don't (yet).


----------



## Gerhard

I'd really like to know why some of the documenation indicates the certain codes (C-E-C) work on the Tivo SA v4?

Check this link:

http://tivo.drosoph.com/


----------



## jkeegan

I don't have the time/energy to search for it for you now, but it's been described in this forum several times how to change the backdoor code for TiVos running 3.1/3.2/4.0 by taking out the drive and modifying the disk directly.

Search for it and you can find a description for free, (or you could always pay someone to describe it for you again in extreme detail if you really wanted).. It's all there..


----------



## HTH

> _Originally posted by Gerhard _
> *I'd really like to know why some of the documenation indicates the certain codes (C-E-C) work on the Tivo SA v4? *


 I see only one C-E-C so listed. Where do you see more? And I see nothing saying backdoors aren't required for C-E-C codes.

It is possible to know what codes work with backdoors enabled in 4.0 without knowing the backdoor enabling code (by changing the code to a known code as jkeegan cited).


----------



## Fofer

> _Originally posted by jkeegan _
> * (or you could always pay someone to describe it for you again in extreme detail if you really wanted).. It's all there.. *


Wow, I just saw this and am excited to check out your book. When is it coming out?


----------



## Gerhard

> _Originally posted by HTH _
> *I see only one C-E-C so listed. Where do you see more? And I see nothing saying backdoors aren't required for C-E-C codes.
> 
> It is possible to know what codes work with backdoors enabled in 4.0 without knowing the backdoor enabling code (by changing the code to a known code as jkeegan cited). *


Listen,

You seem to assume that everyone knows WHAT to search for. It was not readily apperant that I'd have to hack the hard drive to enable the sole C-E-C code for a Tivo2 sa v4.

When you search you get plenty of information on the Tivo back door codes from PRIOR sa versions. ...not sa v4.

So... thanks for the information. (I'll be nice and not complete the rest of what I'm thinking.)


----------



## HTH

> _Originally posted by Gerhard _
> *Listen, *


 Why? It's been a month. Get over it.


----------



## Gerhard

> _Originally posted by HTH _
> *Why? It's been a month. Get over it. *


Missed the original post...

I'll get over when I get over it.

It's somewhat annoying when someone gives you a hard time when searching just doesn't always help. You have to know something about what you are looking for....


----------



## luebster

Shhh...can you hear that? That's the sound of everybody leaving this forum.


----------



## Zombeezy

Gerhard,

I agree with you. When trying to figure out whether I wanted DirecTiVo or not, I searched online for a couple of weeks, then I asked specific questions, then I did more searching. Then asked more questions. 

Usually a question from a newbie results in partial answers, since not everyone wants to answer the same questions that newbies ask over and over again, and believe me, many of those aren't covered in FAQs, either. 

As far as searching, I've spent the last hour looking for an answer to finding out how much hard drive space is left on an HDVR2. It could have been answered in 30 seconds (and may still) by probably anybody that has been a member for over a couple of months and reads everything here, but instead I get an oblique reply that doesn't help except bump up the message count of the poster. On the other hand, I didn't really ask how to, merely mentioned it, so I expected to find it myself anyway.

These forums are great, but they can eat up hours and hours of time just learning the what everyone considers the basics. But what is basic to one may not be the same basics to another.


----------



## HTH

It seems I was not understood.

It is not that it is generally known by veterans what codes work with backdoors and what don't, it is that because of methods that _get around the need to know the correct backdoor_ that we know some codes work on 4.0 with backdoors enabled. There's a hack to change the backdoor code on 4.0 to a known string. Those who have applied this hack have determined what codes work with backdoors enabled in 4.0.

So, the backdoor code for 4.0 is unknown, but if it were known, we know what it would enable.

The rest was that you, Gerhard, were reading into the code list information that wasn't there. Particularly that "certain codes" (note the plural) of the C-E-C group were marked as working on 4.0 when only one such code was so marked on the page you yourself cited.


----------



## Zombeezy

HTH,

Now that is a very good explanation. Thank you for the illumination!


----------



## cael

It's just a thought, but considering the amount of 4.0 backdoor-related traffic it might be beneficial to explicitly list codes known to fork for 4.0+ units.

The current list of codes is poorly organized in that respect.


----------



## tivoyahoo

This information from the E-E-Tivo Code (setting clock) may no longer be accurate:

"The best way to fix a messed up clock without reloading all the Guide data is to do the "Make a Test Call" option."

Robert S wrote in this thread "I believe that test calls do not set the clock, although they used to."

Can anyone verify that the "Make Test Call" option actually sets the clock? If not, then the code may actually be more useful than the list suggests since E-E-Tivo does let you adjust the clock "without reloading Guide data". Also, an alternative that could be substituted into the codes list is to use the "Make Daily Call Now" option which _does_ download guide data as well as set the clock.

For further details, see this thread (same thread link as one above):

*Does "Make Test Call" actually adjust the clock?* 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=132827


----------



## alan

How do you figure these backdoor codes out? Do you reverse engineer it or is there a leak at the TiVo factory?


----------



## TekMonkey

I just got my TiVo today, after my old UltimateTV broke (I only paid $30 for the UTV, so I saved a bunch on a replacement of a TiVo  ).

I think the software version is 3.1. Is there any way to turn on the backdoor thing for it? Also, I tried a bunch of those other things (CEC, EE, etc.) and I couldn't get them to work either.


----------



## Gerhard

> _Originally posted by HTH _
> *It seems I was not understood.
> 
> It is not that it is generally known by veterans what codes work with backdoors and what don't, it is that because of methods that get around the need to know the correct backdoor that we know some codes work on 4.0 with backdoors enabled. There's a hack to change the backdoor code on 4.0 to a known string. Those who have applied this hack have determined what codes work with backdoors enabled in 4.0.
> 
> So, the backdoor code for 4.0 is unknown, but if it were known, we know what it would enable.
> 
> The rest was that you, Gerhard, were reading into the code list information that wasn't there. Particularly that "certain codes" (note the plural) of the C-E-C group were marked as working on 4.0 when only one such code was so marked on the page you yourself cited. *


Thank you sir! That makes perfect sense.

Certainly a clear and well formualted answer.

I'm starting to think that Tivo wants to prevent back door codes from being found for the v4.x as it includes now the multimedia features.

They would have a vested interest in prevent them from being turned on... Unless they are tightly controlling the software...


----------



## LostCluster

Theoretically, there might not be a backdoor code for the unsolved versions. It may have been that once the versions left testing they changed the hash to either something that doesn't backsolve to anything useful, or is such a long string that it becomes virtually impossible to read. (Afterall, if we've got to brute force hack a key out of our TiVos, wouldn't it be more valuable to hack the key by which they scrable the video?)

So, it may just be that the only way into backdoor mode now is to hack into your TiVo to the point that you can replace the hash that backdoors are compared about to one that you know the matching key to. Maybe TiVo is trying to get us to put more research into USB-networking capablities for them?


----------



## jerobi

> _Originally posted by Gerhard _
> *I'm starting to think that Tivo wants to prevent back door codes from being found for the v4.x as it includes now the multimedia features.
> 
> They would have a vested interest in prevent them from being turned on... Unless they are tightly controlling the software... *


If that were the case, I wish they would at least toss in a _semi-backdoors_ mode to let us do some of the tricks from previous versions. I miss seeing what suggestions it plans to record, the more detailed Status screen, etc.


----------



## rburk

OK. I just picked up 'Hacking TiVo' and I understand the backdoor codes for version 3.1 and above are 'unknown' and that one way to circumvent this is to hack the backdoor code using a hex-editor. 

I also know how to do all that and I may eventually dismantle my ViTo again (I already added an extra drive and 147 hours is very nice, thank you) but if someone has gone in with a hex editor, can they not post what the default setting was before it was reset by writing down the existing values in the hex locations that are to be edited? That would save a lot of folks (like myself  a great deal of time if all we want to do is 'get our feet wet' before diving into Linux programming...


----------



## Mudshark517

So, I'm fixing the time on my Tivo...I got the E-E-Tivo command to work, I get the Time: prompt in the ouji line, set it at 20031101164500, and then what??? I cant seem to find out how to get the Tivo to accept the line of code. If i hit enter, nothing happens, select just adds whatever the ouji pointer is on....gaarrr!!!! I'm stuck!!! any help????


----------



## ThreeSoFar

Thumbs Up is what "enters" the backdoor code when you type that in. Have you tried that?


----------



## jkeegan

Enter-Enter-TiVo worked prior to 3.0. From 3.0 on it no longer works.


----------



## Directv&TivoGuy

> _Originally posted by ThreeSoFar _
> *Thumbs Up is what "enters" the backdoor code when you type that in. Have you tried that? *


i can't seem to get the backdoor code to work on my Samsung Directivo. Am I doing it wrong. i was trying BMUS1 and them thumbs up. Please help


----------



## Blurayfan

> _Originally posted by Directv&TivoGuy _
> *i can't seem to get the backdoor code to work on my Samsung Directivo. Am I doing it wrong. i was trying BMUS1 and them thumbs up. Please help  *


I see 2 Possible errors with what you are trying to do.

1. The code needs spaces between each letter "B M U S 1"
2. This code is for 2.5.2 versions of DirecTivo, Samsung is at 3.1 or higher.


----------



## Directv&TivoGuy

> _Originally posted by DVDKingdom _
> *I see 2 Possible errors with what you are trying to do.
> 
> 1. The code needs spaces between each letter "B M U S 1"
> 2. This code is for 2.5.2 versions of DirecTivo, Samsung is at 3.1 or higher. *


yea I did #1, looks like #2 can't be fixed being that every directivo is now 3.1.


----------



## CAS2

Hi,

Odd (I think) problem: I have a Phillips DSR7000 DirecTivo, 3.1.1b software. I succesfully enabled the 30 second skip, then tried out the clock display (S-P-S-9-S). That worked fine, and when I turned it off, the clock disappeared. But now I have a station logo appearing constantly in the lower right hand corner, e.g., the CBS eye, the NBC peacock, etc. It obscures part of the screen and is really annoying - any suggestions?? 

Thanks.


----------



## cman2000

Does anyone know if the 30 second advance works on the newer 4.0 SW? S-P-S-3-0-S seems to have no effect.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

Works on both my S2's...

Does it give you the three beep confirmation?


----------



## jerobi

> _Originally posted by cman2000 _
> *Does anyone know if the 30 second advance works on the newer 4.0 SW? S-P-S-3-0-S seems to have no effect. *


Make sure those S's are *SELECT*'s and not SLOW's. Easy mistake.


----------



## elroyjetson

I updated my TiVo box yesterday and now the one hack I've implemented is no longer working. I attempted to re-program it but it appears that TiVo has made changes to prevent it's re-entry.

The hack is from TiVo Hacks by Raffi Krikorian on pg. 6. This hack reprograms the ffwd-to-end button so that it performs a 30 second skip.

Has anyone else had this experience? If so, what to do? I want my 30 Second Skip back!!


----------



## HTH

elroyjetson: see the message posted immediately before yours. The 30-second skip gets disabled on loss of power and must be re-enabled manually.


----------



## elroyjetson

> _Originally posted by HTH _
> *elroyjetson: see the message posted immediately before yours. The 30-second skip gets disabled on loss of power and must be re-enabled manually. *


I know this. I tried reprogramming the code and it did not work. My question was about whether anyone else has noticed that keypad hacks no longer worked after updating the winter update last week...


----------



## zbigfish

Dan203, you mentioned that you have 3 Phillips S1's for sale, but I was wondering if you happen to have a drive image for an HDR212? I just bought one that had a dead drive and already have a 120GB drive to throw in.

Thanks


----------



## loopey

He doesn't.


----------



## frankmint

> _Originally posted by elroyjetson _
> *I know this. I tried reprogramming the code and it did not work. My question was about whether anyone else has noticed that keypad hacks no longer worked after updating the winter update last week... *


i updated yesterday, same thing happened, no 30 second skip with the previous sequence. i found, however, the following worked:

S-P-S-3-0-S-P - note the last P.

i got no three beep confirmation, but my skip is back.


----------



## HTH

Back-to-back entry of S-P-S codes don't always take. Separating them by another keypress lets the next code work. I prefer using Clear.


----------



## dcadiman

I tried to activate the backdoor using the 3.0 code, but it did not work. Any suggestions for a v3.1.1 hughes direcTivo box? Also, I was able to activate the 30 second skip and it has become my new best friend. Much better than FF through commercials. 

Thanks for all the help on this site.


----------



## alan

So, do I understand this correctly? There are no back door codes posted for any of the new software versions, because there is now a hack to generate your own code (of course you now have to hack your own box)?

Hmmm.


----------



## Jonathan_S

> So, do I understand this correctly? There are no back door codes posted for any of the new software versions, because there is now a hack to generate your own code (of course you now have to hack your own box)?


You got that backward. Because we have been unable to discover the backdoor codes for the new software versions, there is now a hack to generate your own code.

Obviously it would be better if we could just tell you the default code, but since we don't know it, all we can give is instructions for replacing it.


----------



## drosoph

Ok, I've updated a few of the errors on the tivo.drosoph.com website ... its jsut a graphical list of the base list in this forum .... Please keep me updated of any new codes or errors in the page ..


----------



## madmix

I miss my 30 sec skip. had it with my Hughs directivo but I got the Toshiba so I could record off of cable too. So would this hack work to unlock/create a code to enable the 30 sec skip on my Toshiba? If so, how would one go about implementing the hack? 

If not, is there a reasonably priced PVR that will record off of RF/cable (under $500)? I still have a couple of weeks to return the Toshiba. And what are the chances that a software update will "fix" this?

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## vincegreco

> _Originally posted by frankmint _
> *i updated yesterday, same thing happened, no 30 second skip with the previous sequence. i found, however, the following worked:
> 
> S-P-S-3-0-S-P - note the last P.
> 
> i got no three beep confirmation, but my skip is back. *


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

just got updated last nite and usual sps codes don't work

however, don't put the "p" at the end, put it at the *beginning!*

they all work that way now [psps30s-psps9s-psps pause s]

vin


----------



## ThreeSoFar

what's the psps9s one do?


----------



## madmix

> _Originally posted by vincegreco _
> *-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> just got updated last nite and usual sps codes don't work
> 
> however, don't put the "p" at the end, put it at the beginning!
> 
> they all work that way now [psps30s-psps9s-psps pause s]
> 
> vin
> *


Vin,

Which model do you have? Is it the Toshiba SD-H400? I will try the code you discovered.

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## vincegreco

> _Originally posted by madmix _
> *Vin,
> 
> Which model do you have? Is it the Toshiba SD-H400? I will try the code you discovered.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ken *


ken

have tivi/att [says att in sys info but, plain tivo outside

vin


----------



## vincegreco

> _Originally posted by ThreeSoFar _
> *what's the psps9s one do? *


shows the clock

vin


----------



## madmix

Tried the new code... didn't work. Packed up the Toshiba. Back to Best Buy it goes : )


----------



## HTH

You do know S is for Select, P is for Play, and you do them while playing back a recording from Now Playing, and that it isn't something you enter as text into Search by Title, right?


----------



## vincegreco

> _Originally posted by vincegreco _
> *-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> just got updated last nite and usual sps codes don't work
> 
> however, don't put the "p" at the end, put it at the beginning!
> 
> they all work that way now [psps30s-psps9s-psps pause s]
> 
> vin
> *


 just rebooted again-I was wrong-sps codes work
however, they work more often with another keypress before [play works, clear works...]

vin


----------



## geopig

Hi,

I just picked up my Toshiba SD-H400 a week ago. I just tried to get the 30 second skip to work, using Vin's technique of either a Play or Clear before the code and got no love. After entering the code I do get three bings but the 30 second skip doesn't work. 

Any additional suggestions would be great. Also, when you say rebooted do you mean just restart the media server or is there another way to reboot.

Thanks


----------



## HTH

As I said, back-to-back entering of S-P-S codes don't always work. I find a Clear between them works. Possibly any other button may also work. 5 may even work.

My guess is that the S that ended one trips up the automata that's looking for S-P-S. It sees S-S, thinks "that's not a recognized code prefix; starting over", P ("nothing special"), S ("could be an SPS...") 3 ("S-3 isn't a code, starting over"), 0, S ("could be an SPS..."), S ("SS is not a recognized code prefix; starting over"), etc.

So separate your consecutive SPS codes with something, anything, that isn't part of an SPS code.


----------



## djsooner

How do you program the arrow button under the fast forward button to go forward only 30 seconds. When I hit it, it goes to the end of the recording. I know it can be done as I did it once, but can't remember how and all of a sudden, it doesn't work. I have tried to find this in the forum but couldn't. If anyone knows, please contact me. Thanks.....dj


----------



## zbigfish

Play any recording and press:

Select, Play, select, 3, 0, select

You'll hear 3 bells, and that's it.

--Z


----------



## djsooner

Thanks zbigfish. This makes me so very happy and works like a charm.


----------



## zbigfish

No problem, just glad I could help. You might want to write this down and tape it to the bottom of your recorder or something... anytime the TiVo is rebooted (either manually, or power off/on), this feature will be cleared and you'll have to enter it again.

--Z


----------



## djsooner

Great idea. I also called DirecTV and told them. Felt maybe they could use the information as well.

Do you know why I keep getting the message that indicates it is looking at the satellite to update the system? I have had this for at least 2 weeks. It isn't listed under messages, but shows up on one of the screens.
I love TiVo. Think it is even better than "sliced bread". Thanks again...dj


----------



## zbigfish

I'm assuming that it's checking for software updates... but I can't say for sure. I don't have a subscription, so the only reason my box connects to my network is to check/set the clock. It also may have something to do with DirectTV, but again, as I don't have this service, don't quote me on it. 

Anyone else reading this forum have any hints/suggestions/guesses??

--Z


----------



## Fofer

> _Originally posted by djsooner _
> *Do you know why I keep getting the message that indicates it is looking at the satellite to update the system? I have had this for at least 2 weeks. It isn't listed under messages, but shows up on one of the screens.
> *


It's a known issue that's affecting all DirecTiVo units:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=151320&perpage=40&pagenumber=1

If you have a newer "Series 2" unit (silver) then an update will come soon that should fix it. If you have an older "Series 1" unit (black) then hopefully an update will come out one day.


----------



## katter8

Hi. I've got a new tivo 4.0, and can't seem to get the speed 1 to change. i go tot he tivo "search by title" screen (to the part where you could enter the title of a film/show), and i hit enter enter 1 and the number one pops up on the search title screen, red record light does NOT go on), then i enter a speed, and it enters on the title screen too, and then i hit enter enter 1 again, and another 1 goes on the title screen. and no change to the speed. any clue what i'm doing wrong?
thanks!
jw



> _Originally posted by Dan203 _
> *This list was borrowed from a more recent list posted by Otto over at dbsforums.com
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 4. Enter-Enter codes
> E-E stands for "Enter Enter". The following codes must be entered in the "Search by Title"screen. These codes are generally used to set values on the Tivo. You enter the code, and the prompt will appear, along with the red recording light coming on. You then enter the value. You then enter the code again to set the value in, and the recording light will go off. It doesn't actually stop recording if you happen to be recording something, however. Entering invalid values (non-numeric) will cause your Tivo to reboot, so be careful.
> 
> E-E-1 - Gives you Speed1: prompt. Turns the record LED on (indicating the backdoor is open and can be changed?). Enter a number for how fast you want the first scan speed to run at, and then press E-E-1 again. The record LED will go out.
> 
> The last two digits of the number must be 00 for an integer multiple speed. The digits to the left of the 00 indicate how many times normal playing speed the scan is running. 300 (which is 3x) is the default Speed1 scan speed, but you can't see that, you can only enter a number. A value of "1" is super slow motion (.01x speed) Unit will revert back to default speed when rebooted.
> 
> Does not appear to work in 2.0, although the prompt is still there.*


----------



## ThreeSoFar

You need backdoors enabled for the EE shortcuts to work, I believe. Read closer to confirm.

Only way to enable backdoors on new Series 2s is to monte them (replace the BIOS via flash) AND replace the encrypted password in the binary with a known one, say from 3.0 or whatever.


----------



## katter8

can anyone confirm whether you need to have backdoor activated to make the enter-enter 1 command work? i can't find this anywhere...
thanks,
jed


----------



## ThreeSoFar

I just read the first post more clearly. It doesn't specifically say/confirm this, but it is written as if the backdoors-enabled state is required for ALL of the backdoors except those noted otherwise.

Anyway, I know I've done this on my S1 (with backdoors enabled) and so I think that is your problem.


----------



## rhs

have used the 30 second jump code successfully , however the code programming disappears every time i turn the unit off. is there away to make the code 'stick '?

i have a DirecTivo unit. 

thanks.


----------



## HTH

You don't turn a TiVo off. It is designed to be connected to the power 24/7.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

To actually answer your question, yes the code needs to be entered after any reboot.


----------



## mikedmeyer

I thought I read that there was a code to change the pause live tv feature increase the buffer from 30 min to 120 minutes, but I can't find the code (I tried searching). Can anyone help me?


----------



## loopey

There is no code for changing the live buffer.


----------



## stevel

There is not a "code", but there is a software mod you can make if you are so inclined. Do a Google search on "bufferhack".


----------



## Day1Hooked

Hello,

I'm pretty new to the whole Tivo universe, and truth be told, I sort of feel like I've been missing out now. I mean.. I've had the system for about 60 days now, and was hooked 10 minutes into actually using it.

So now I've found this message board. I've been quietly lurking the past few days, trying to figure out some of the terminology, lengo, etc... I picked up on some of them, but I still need help with a few others.

Anyway, I have 2 questions. If anyone can help, I'd appreciate it.

First... what is "backdoor mode"? My guess is that it's a macro that you need to enable, in order to enter any of the "secret codes". But that's just a guess.

2nd.. is there a way that when I'm recording a TV show, that I can either pause during commercials (yes, to not record them) or a way that I can "fast forward" through the commercials, without having to actually hit the fast forward buttons? Like a one shot macro or something?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## stevel

First - It's a mode which enables certain features intended for testing by TiVo engineering. Some of the codes require backdoor mode, some don't.

Second - while you're recording, you can't advance into the future. But if you are watching the show "behind live", so there is recorded buffer ahead of you, you can use the 30-second-skip code to enable that feature. There is no way to "pause recording".


----------



## jimmmyk

Do you think its a matter of time for 4.01 users to have working bd codes? I am not comfortable opening up the unit. Thanks


----------



## Davyburns

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2.5 US and 2.5.5 UK systems: Enter "B D 2 5" and press Thumbs Up. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Excuse my stupitity but what are "B" and "D"

I tried back, and down and nothing happens.
Thanx
Davy

EDIT 
While I am here, is there a way to sort recorded programs alphabeticaly, rather then by time?

Thanks Again


----------



## Fofer

> _Originally posted by Davyburns _
> *quote:
> Excuse my stupitity but what are "B" and "D"
> *


Go into "Pick Programs to Record" and actually type in the letters "B" and "D"



> _Originally posted by Davyburns _
> *
> While I am here, is there a way to sort recorded programs alphabeticaly, rather then by time?
> *


Go to your Now Playing List and hit these buttons on the remote, 1 after the other:

 low
[0]
[R] ecord
[T] humbs up

A little banner will appear at the bottom, you can the hit "Info" and sort the list in any one of 3 ways... by name, by date, or by expiration. I too prefer by name.


----------



## Davyburns

Thanks 
I got the B D 2 5 to work,
cant get the
 low
[0]
[R] ecord
[T] humbs up
to work though. when I hit record, it makes that dunk sound. BTW is there a hack to turn off the sound effects in the Tivo?
davy


----------



## Donbadabon

There is a menu option to turn off the sounds. Check under your setup menu, it should be there. You can make then Loud, Med, Soft or Off.


----------



## Fofer

> _Originally posted by Davyburns _
> *BTW is there a hack to turn off the sound effects in the Tivo?
> davy *


No hack needed, it's right there in the preferences.


----------



## Davyburns

Thanks, fella's
hadn't looked!!!
Still cant get my playing now list in alphabetical order though:-(

Anyone any ideaas?
Davy


----------



## Fofer

Slow
Zero
Record
Thumbs-Up


make sure you are in the NOW PLAYING list.


----------



## jerrymc

> _Originally posted by Davyburns _
> *Thanks, fella's
> hadn't looked!!!
> Still cant get my playing now list in alphabetical order though:-(
> 
> Anyone any ideaas?
> Davy *


Sorry Davy, you're out of luck on this one. SORT doesn't work in 2.5. It came out with version 3.0.

-Jerry


----------



## rpmws

Wondering if anyone knows how to set TIVO to automatically replay a show after it's completed? I have a 2 year old that loves to sleep to her favorite shows but wakes up when the show is over. This feature would help us sleep!!! haha, any help would be great.


----------



## davidm

FYI:

Slow-Zero-Rec-ThumbUp sorting in Now Playing works without backdoors enabled on an unsubbed 3.0 SA HDR212.


----------



## screett

I have software version 3.1.1. How do you enable the backdoor, and how do you enter these codes? Do you always enter these codes in the search by title screen? That is the only area where I see alphanumeric digits. When are spaces used in these codes?

Thanks,

Screett


----------



## screett

Nevermind. I guess the backdoor isn't available on 3.1.1 yet? How do I enter the 30-second skip? I tried select, play, select, 3,0, select and I do get the confimation beeps, but it doesn't skip ahead 30 seconds. Instead, it now skips about 1 second ahead. How do I enter this in 3.1.1?

Thanks,

Screett


----------



## 5 ACES

You should enable the 30 second skip while you are watching a recorded show. Go to your now playing list, pick a recorded show, play it and then enter the codes. People have had problems with the skip feature when they enabled it on live TV.


----------



## screett

I did it while watching a recording. I get the confirmation beeps, but it only skips ahead one second.


----------



## vdubuclet

Is there a way to check to see if backdoors in enabled. I can do the 0 thumbs down in now playing to get the HMO info screen, but I cannot access the disk usage screen, using 0 thumbs up in the pick programs to record screen


----------



## samkool

is there 30 second skip for version 2 yet?

when i do the s-p-s-3-0-s i get the 3 beeps, but the intended function does not work.

any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## horwitz

> _Originally posted by vdubuclet _
> *Is there a way to check to see if backdoors in enabled. I can do the 0 thumbs down in now playing to get the HMO info screen, but I cannot access the disk usage screen, using 0 thumbs up in the pick programs to record screen *


What version are you running?

I have 3.0 on a series 1 and I know that backdoors are enabled because when I go to Messages & Setup -> System Information, the top line is "Backdoors: ENABLED!"

FWIW, I think the 0-Thumbs Up code only works for 4.0.


----------



## vdubuclet

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
What version are you running?

I have 3.0 on a series 1 and I know that backdoors are enabled because when I go to Messages & Setup -> System Information, the top line is "Backdoors: ENABLED!"

FWIW, I think the 0-Thumbs Up code only works for 4.0.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am running version 4.0 on a Dtvio. I did not see backdoors enabled in the system info screen.


----------



## RML51

Just got a new HR10-250 and was wondering if anyone has tried entering any of these codes. I briefly tried the 30 second skip and didn't have any luck. Has anyone had any success with these?


----------



## HTH

> _Originally posted by Davyburns _
> *cant get the
> low
> [0]
> [R] ecord
> [T] humbs up
> to work though. when I hit record, it makes that dunk sound. *


 Even on units where that code has an effect, it makes that sound when you hit Record. You'd just ignore it and hit the ThumbsUp anyway.


----------



## DrGaellon

> _Originally posted by CAS2 _
> *Odd (I think) problem: I have a Phillips DSR7000 DirecTivo, 3.1.1b software. I succesfully enabled the 30 second skip, then tried out the clock display (S-P-S-9-S). That worked fine, and when I turned it off, the clock disappeared. But now I have a station logo appearing constantly in the lower right hand corner, e.g., the CBS eye, the NBC peacock, etc. It obscures part of the screen and is really annoying - any suggestions??
> *


I thought it had become standard for almost all channels to put a logo in the corner of the screen. Are you sure it wasn't there before?


----------



## richierich

RML51, I have the HR10-250 unit and the 30 second skip works just fine. Try it again, Select, Play, Select, 3, 0, Select and then you should hear 3 pings that tells you that you have activated the 30 second skip feature.


----------



## RML51

> _Originally posted by richierich _
> *RML51, I have the HR10-250 unit and the 30 second skip works just fine. Try it again, Select, Play, Select, 3, 0, Select and then you should hear 3 pings that tells you that you have activated the 30 second skip feature. *


Thanks Richierich, I got it to work. I had forgotten that you have to activate this feature while watching a recorded program.


----------



## kjq88

brand new to tivo. just bought series 2 model TCD 540040. the 30 sec. skip codes here don't seem to work for me and wonder if anyone knows if they aren't included with this model? thank you very much.


----------



## dmlove51

> _Originally posted by kjq88 _
> *brand new to tivo. just bought series 2 model TCD 540040. the 30 sec. skip codes here don't seem to work for me and wonder if anyone knows if they aren't included with this model? thank you very much. *


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=196738


----------



## homestrong1

Hello All. 

I'm an newbie. I read thru this thread and got the
general idea on how to enable a "pirate" mode, that
is where TIVO can operate as a true DVR, that is to 
record anything coming into its AV inputs when I want.

However, I can see this might be a tough forum to 
ask stupid newbie questions. So, I then cautiously proceed,
offering all respect for the masters of this machine. 
I can see many of you have spend many hours uncovering
the hidden gems of this machine. 

So, I really only want to just record from my AV inputs.
How do I go about it? Which Backdoor codes do I need?

Christopher


----------



## hopefulboydy

KJQ88,

I also have just got the same Series 2 TCD 540040 that you have and have not had any luck getting the S-P-S-3-0-S code for the 30 sec skip to work.

Have you or anyone else with this stand alone series 2 had any luck ?
I have tried it multiple times and it doesnt work. I get the multipe beeps at the end but no 30 sec skip.

I will eventually get round to completely hacking this thing but for now thats the thing I miss the most (as I have multipe series 1s with a patched app running) and want to try and get it working asap.

thanks in advance,
hopefulboydy


----------



## SonicJMC

It's be nice if TiVo just gave us a USB B port on TiVo's, to connect them to a PC and have it appear as a USB hard drive. That'd rock. I know it's never going to happen, but we can dream, can't we?


----------



## dfinberg

I just got a 5400 and 30 skip still works fine. Try the instructions again.


----------



## pup

This list of codes and shortcuts is invaluable. Thanks. Has anyone put together a small, color-coded cheat sheet - perhaps available in PDF format? I'd love to have a little laminated card I could keep near the remote to do all these.

Looked around and searched for mention of this but couldn't find anything.

Thanks!


----------



## axomoxa

*S-P-S-3-0-S code for the 30 sec skip*

It works fine on the Humax DRT800.

Remember, after a power loss or TiVo reset, you'll need to reenter the codes.


----------



## Wildroo

Hey folks, newbie TiVo owner here, hopeing to get some help.

I've been able to initiate the 30 second skip code on my DirecTiVo RCA (version 3.1.1e)

I've tried the Enable Back Door Codes with the following:
--Go into "Pick Programs to Record" and actually type in the letters "B D 2 5"
and also tried "B M U S 1" 
but got no response that I could tell and foud no visable statement in setup saying it confimred. Is there a different code to use?


The Following codes I have been able to initiate on my DirecTiVo 3.1 (Pulled from several different pages, listed so others who buy one will know they work):
30 second skip
--Select, Play, Select, 3, 0, Select.(Play?)
--Before entering the code have something playing back that you have recorded.
Toggle timer and time in bottom right corner: 
-- S-P-S-9-S (Select, Play, Select, 9, Select)
Toggle Status Information in the bottom right corner.
-- S-P-S-InstantReplay-S
Toggles how fast the Play Bar disappears.
-- S-P-S-Pause-S

Clear-Enter-Clear Codes (CEC-Zero more specifically) doesn't seem to work, along with all the other codes I've seen (above excepted.) 

Does anyone know what format the Tivo uses and what quality it's saving the files at? (IE mpeg 2, mpeg4; DVD Quality, Long DVD, etc?)

Another thing; My DirecTiVo has two USB ports in it... is there any purpose to these, and is there any use for it? Also I've heard someone say they're using the usb port so the TiVo can use the internet connection to get the information rather then having to use a phone line. Is there a connection cord or something that I can connect two USB plugs together?


----------



## RadioActiveLamb

All those C-E-C and other codes that don't work, require the "backdoor" mode to be enabled. To my knowlege, the method for toggling this mode with the remote on the latest iteration Tivo software hasn't been uncovered. It's really too bad, because there are some VERY handy codes and modes available.


----------



## mhallerbach

I have an directv R-10 which is running Tivo v6. It seems this code list is quite a few versions old. Is there a newer list for my version(nothing at dbsforums.com)., or does anybody know the backdoor codes.


----------



## mhallerbach

I have an directv R-10 which is running Tivo v6. It seems this code list is quite a few versions old. Is there a newer list for my version(nothing at dbsforums.com)., or does anybody know the backdoor codes.


----------



## Ed Campbell

Just been wandering around, wondering if anyone has rediscovered a code for showing onscreen what HD resolution, etc., is being viewed.

Don't know if he was yanking my chain or not; but, in a recent conversation with a D* tech [somewhat up the food chain], I grumped about the removal of the appropriate command -- and he suggested that "maybe" they just moved it.


----------



## cyberman30

I tried using the 2 space 0 space tcd then press thumbs up code. I got the bong sound and didn't see anything different. Does this unit allow backdoors to be enabled or am I maybe using the wrong code? I also saw the 2.5.2 that was termed DirecTiVo, but that one didn't seem to work either. I can however seem to use the SLOW sort feature from the now playing list and the 30 second jump feature. Any ideas on how to enable backdoors on this unit. It is a RCA DVR 40 with software version 3.1.1e-01-2-321.

Also, I noticed 6 codes that were not documented elsewhere, but from what I can see they seem to have no effect I can find.

They are:
S-P-S-1-S
S-P-S-2-S
S-P-S-3-S
S-P-S-4-S
S-P-S-5-S
S-P-S-6-S

I know these are codes because after entering them, I get the 3 ding confirmation.

Maybe one of you might be able to figure out if these add or change any features.

Thanks,
Cyberman30


----------



## digitol

cool . this is gay, i have to post some **** b4 i help others with links here owe well.


----------



## gdunning

Any idea how to Group the Now Playing List on a Series 1 TiVo? I've turned on the sorting feature but can't seem to find anything that allows me to group programs into a common folder. This is apparently the default setting for Series 2. Is this feature even available for Series 1?

Thanks in advance,
Gregg


----------



## Fofer

You can't group them into a folder, but you can sort them alphabetically, which may be sorta just as helpful, kinda sorta.


----------



## gdunning

Thanks...that's what I was afraid of.


----------



## cyberman30

Any updates on when DirecTV TiVos will get version 6?

Thanks,
Cyberman30


----------



## ThreeSoFar

HA! Fat chance.

DTV is dumping TiVo, most likely. No HMO yet, why would they do it now?


----------



## cyberman30

One of the guys over at DBSForums.com that works at DirecTV said it was due out as early as the middle of January, but said HMO was likely not a part of it. He said it may have folders, but wasn't at liberty to divulge much else about the other planned features. I just was curious if anyone else has heard any updates on whether the release is still on schedule for January?

Thanks,
Cyberman30


----------



## ThreeSoFar

This seems odd with their announcement about going with their own (NDS?) DVR.

Maybe they're hedging their bets and allowing them the out of keeping TiVo on board in case their customers really hate the new box.


----------



## GMFreak8

OK, I have Philips HDR212. I want to slow down the modem for compatibility with my CallVantage line, I've entered the codes in the calling prefix, and it still doesn't help. I tried dialing out through dialup on my computer and it goes through fine, I can connect and everything so its something that I must be doing wrong on my Tivo. Any suggestions.


----------



## dhx1138

I have a new Humax DRT800 (apparently running s/w vers 5.4.1), do I really have to hack the backdoor code just to get access to the Disk Usage Stats? I really don't want to take the time to pull the disk out and go through all that hassle. I can't believe TiVo hasn't made that statistic more easily accessible (or have they and I'm an idiot?) I mean what are they afraid of disclosing by allowing "normal" people to see it? It is really useful to know how much disk space I have free. Maybe I will try to start a compaign at Microsoft to get that information removed from Windows! Ugh!


----------



## joeateb

> _Originally posted by cyberman30 _
> *Any updates on when DirecTV TiVos will get version 6?
> 
> I just joined this forum, the version on my box at the moment is 6.1.
> 
> Came here looking for back door codes. Any known ones?
> 
> Thanks*


----------



## cyberman30

Joeateb,

What model is your box? If it is a DIRECTV R10, then it is the new box that already has version 6. If it is another brand model that is a series 2 box then that means the update may be starting to release to these boxes.

Thanks,
Cyberman30


----------



## joeateb

Mine is a new box, just recently purchased. Do know of any capabilities for version 6? I'm particulary interested in what can be done with the ethernet connection since I have a home computer network.
Thanks.


----------



## photo1rick

I APPRECIATE YOU HELP YOU GAVE ME THE ANSWER I NEEDED ANDA COUPLE OF MORE TRICKS I WILL USE THANKS AGAIN. THIS WOULD BE A GREAT IDEA TO POST THIS FOR OTHERS WITH THESE ISUES. THANKS AGAIN DAN


----------



## BRACEAND

Thanks for your response. This was really more info than I wanted. I wanted the shortcuts which I printed, I am not ready to mess with backdoor programs.


----------



## SubMan337

Anyone have a code for "rewind to start" during playback? I currently use "skip to end" - "now playing" - "select" and "play" to do the same thing. 
I know for a fact that I've somehow gotten it to do this accidentally in the past. It would be nice to be able to do it on purpose sometimes.
Thanks for any help!


----------



## cyberman30

There is no code here. Simply use your skip-to-end button while it is in skip-to-end mode. Pressing this button repeatedly toggles back and forth to the beginning and end so you can go to either place during playback. If you have the thirty second skip enabled, you will need to disable it to change it back to skip-to-end using Select - Play - Select- 3 - 0 - Select (listen for three dings) as it will only keep advancing thirty seconds while in this mode. You can simply enter the same code to get it back to thirty second skip mode or to get it in that mode if not already. If you need to use this code, enter it while playing something back from the now playing list.

Thanks,
Cyberman30


----------



## vincegreco

I've found that: 

1-slower, more deliberate key presses work better

2-press "pause" first-it seems to set up commands better--not necessary, but, tivo responds to the commands more reliably


vin


----------



## david_sherwood

I've hooked a few cameras into a video modulator that merges into TiVo. I've programmed these to go on channel 80.

My question: How do I QUICKLY view those channels live (for example if I hear a doorbell). I can use the LIVE TV button IF nothing else is being recorded--however, if something is being recorded, it takes like 10 steps to get to a channel I want. Is there a shortcut to go instantly to that channel to watch it live?

Also, is there a way to tell TiVo to record this channel ALL THE TIME UNLESS I tell it to record something else. Basically, I'd like 160 hours (my capacity) of video surveillance minus whatever useless dribble I've decided to record off of network TV.

Thanks in advance. I did search through the archives but couldn't find the hack I was looking for.


----------



## mick66

david_sherwood said:


> I've hooked a few cameras into a video modulator that merges into TiVo. I've programmed these to go on channel 80.
> 
> My question: How do I QUICKLY view those channels live (for example if I hear a doorbell). I can use the LIVE TV button IF nothing else is being recorded--however, if something is being recorded, it takes like 10 steps to get to a channel I want. Is there a shortcut to go instantly to that channel to watch it live?
> 
> Also, is there a way to tell TiVo to record this channel ALL THE TIME UNLESS I tell it to record something else. Basically, I'd like 160 hours (my capacity) of video surveillance minus whatever useless dribble I've decided to record off of network TV.
> 
> Thanks in advance. I did search through the archives but couldn't find the hack I was looking for.


To record the security video I'd recommend setting up several daily manual recordings of 2 - 6 hours each. That's 12 2 hour recordings or 4 6 hour recordings, but you can do what ever you want. Then when you set up a recording of regular tv, it will ask you if you want to cancel the manual recording set for that time or if you want to not record what you just scheduled.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

mick66 said:


> To record the security video I'd recommend setting up several daily manual recordings of 2 - 6 hours each. That's 12 2 hour recordings or 4 6 hour recordings, but you can do what ever you want. Then when you set up a recording of regular tv, it will ask you if you want to cancel the manual recording set for that time or if you want to not record what you just scheduled.


Yeah, I was gonna suggest this. You could even do as many as 48 half hour increments, if you want to maximize how much security video you get.

This idea would even work well with season passes and wishlists. Make sure your umpteen manual security recordings are last in the priority list, is all.

Very early on in my TiVohood I sent a suggestion to TiVo (or posted it here?) that these would be great for security footage.


----------



## jshu

is there a back door code for the 7x version? also does any one know why the link for the sonic 15 day trial doesnt work on tivo website


----------



## juanian

Is there a list of the remote codes that work with the latest version 7.1b TiVos? Most codes don't work anymore (sob).

Thanks


----------



## juanian

(sigh) guess not.


----------



## director59

I know this is a stupid question, but how do I find my software version on a HNS SD DVR40? Also do you have to have BD enabled for the SPS codes to work?


----------



## cyberman30

I have received a blue postcard from DIRECTV saying the 6.2 upgrade for TiVo units is coming very soon. I contacted a customer service representative and he said it should happen between now and June. I went to the upgrade information page on the DIRECTV website and it confirmed the upgrade will download soon.

Thanks,
Cyberman30


----------



## rohdekill

I am unable to make this work, tried the SPS30S code, but to no avail on ver. 7.1 

Any thoughts? I miss my skip!


----------



## ThreeSoFar

Both SPS30S (30 second skip) and SPSpauseS (make the green scroll bar disappear quickly) work fine for me on 7.1 (a and b both).


----------



## ashu

Enter the SPS sequences while watching a recorded show, not during (buffered) Live TV!


----------



## GriffinW

jkeegan said:


> I don't have the time/energy to search for it for you now, but it's been described in this forum several times how to change the backdoor code for TiVos running 3.1/3.2/4.0 by taking out the drive and modifying the disk directly.
> 
> Search for it and you can find a description for free, (or you could always pay someone to describe it for you again in extreme detail if you really wanted).. It's all there..


I have spent many hours searching this forum for backdoor codes for 4.x. I am willing to take the HD out and put it in my PC, which is how I got my HDVR2 to 4.01 to begin with (InstantCake). I understand that there is no backdoor code that can be entered with the remote, that I need to make some sort of change to a file, but I cannot find that info.

Searching for "backdoor" "codes" "4.01" "4.x" and various combinations of these terms yields sometimes hundreds of threads, and some of the threads have thousands of postings. I have read through them for days, and I can find lots of references (like the one I quoted above) that they exist, and advising people that all one needs to do is just search for them, but I can not find them. If some kind soul out there has the info bookmarked and can post the link here (whether it is on this forum or elsewhere) I would really appreciate it. If you could even just tell me exactly WHAT I need to search for to find this info, I will do the legwork myself. but nothing I have tried has yielded any info about how to enable the backdoors on 4.01.

Thanks for any help offered,

Griffin


----------



## juanian

The threads you are looking for are in the 'archived' area. You can get to them by going to http://archive.tivocommunity.com

Also, check out this thread:
http://archive.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?threadid=80657&perpage=20&pagenumber=3
Look about midway down for some info. Somewhere might be more detailed info on *how* to move the hash code from a 3.0 TiVo to a 3.2 (or possibly a 4.x) TiVo.

I hope this helps.


----------



## fugmot

Okay - I have recently (in what now appears to be a fit of abject ignorance) purchased a series 2.5 (nightlight) running version 5.3  . I cannot get any of the backdoor codes to work. I cannot find anything telling me they should. What is the expert opinion? Am I doing something wrong or do these codes just not work on my equipment?

Regards.

Quick follow-up - This now works as expected. It appears the upgrade to 7.1b made the difference. Thanks to all.


----------



## vonsen

Does anyone know of a directv Tivo code or shortcut to do a "clear & delete everything"? Or reset NVRAM or similar? I am trying to do a clear and delete after imaging a new hard drive and Tivo won't let me without entering a parental controls password that I never had. This is for a DVR80/3.1.1. TIA

_edit: The lock status appears to be retained by an image. Writing an unlocked image to the drive got rid of the password prompt + allowed a clear & delete._


----------



## garyland

I was wondering if there is some way to change the short 30 min. pause feature to let's say...1 hour. Is that possible? And how would I do it?

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

Excuse me for being a total noob here, but I'm just curious...
How many of the tricks on this thread's very first post still actually work today???
I have a Model TC024004A Series 2...sofwtare version 7.1, etc, I think...


----------



## Davyburns

> How many of the tricks on this thread's very first post still actually work today???


They all work - depending on the machine you have. Here in the UK, we still only have series 1 Tivos, so they don't all work for us, but I guess thats self explanatory.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

Maybe I'm just a total idiot then, but I can't get my removal of the "overshot correction" to work...


----------



## pfed

Hello all you experts out there. I have a Humax 80hr DVR that is being replaced under warranty. Is there any way to download or at least display all the stored info -- my thumb ratings, season passes, to do list, etc, so that I may easily reenter that information onto my new machine? (I have a Mac, which can run any OSX version.) Any suggestions would be helpful! THANKS!!!


----------



## GriffinW

garyland said:


> I was wondering if there is some way to change the short 30 min. pause feature to let's say...1 hour. Is that possible? And how would I do it?


Do a search for bufferhack. This requires that you have some way of putting this on your Tivo, so you must already have 'hacked' your Tivo box to at least get telnet and ftp, or you may be able to do this with a serial cable and upload it using xmodem - I have never done that. I have networked my two DTivos, and uploaded the program from my PC using ftp, and then used telnet to run the program to get a 60 minute buffer. (I don't remember exactly, but once you get bufferhack on your Tivo, I think you just type in "bufferhack 60" to get a 60 minute buffer.) I understand that even longer buffers are possible.

If you are asking if there is a way to do this without hacking your Tivo, then, no, there is no way that I know of that will allow that. There is no backdoor code, for example, that I know of, that will allow that. At least not up to version 6.2, which is the latest version I have.

Once hacked, there are many, many options you can add to your Tivo. (Like caller ID displaying on your Tvo when someone calls you for example.)

Griffin


----------



## YIPIT

i just upgraded from the directv tivo dvr 35 to 70 hours. on the 35 version you could code your sort options (slow-0-record-thumb up) to sort by expiration. I tried it on the 70 hour with a similar remote but was unsuccessful. any suggestions???

thanks,


----------



## Fofer

Here's one for 6.2 only, gives ya a funky new "split" view:

:up: :down: :up: 7 8 (from the Now Playing List)










(Doing the sequence again reverts your NP list back to the original view.)


----------



## ThAbtO

I just tried this split on my 7.1b and it works.


----------



## azitnay

Yes, it was in 7.1b, but has been removed from 7.2.

Drew


----------



## K1200

I cannot get your noted E E 1 codes to work. Not sure what I am doing wrong.


----------



## halieus

Does anyone know anyway to get the 30 second skip to work in ver. 6.x? I have a new r10 which I replaced my dieing Directv series 2 with. Any other codes/tricks for this version would be appreciated especially none hack and non back door codes/tricks. 

Thanks 

Scott


----------



## ThAbtO

1st, Play a recorded show, then put in the 30 sec skip code. Seems everyone keeps forgetting to play something first.


----------



## azitnay

K1200 said:


> I cannot get your noted E E 1 codes to work. Not sure what I am doing wrong.


Are you sure you have backdoors enabled? It's not trivial to do on newer software versions.

Drew


----------



## halieus

I have entered the code with a show playing and it does not work on my brand new R10 diretv tivo, but did work on my old series 2


----------



## robtech

halieus said:


> I have entered the code with a show playing and it does not work on my brand new R10 diretv tivo, but did work on my old series 2


Select, Play, Select, 3, 0, Select and then you should hear 3 pings that tells you that you have activated the 30 second skip feature.

Worked on my new R10.


----------



## halieus

I tried it three more times and it finally worked on the last try. I was playing a previously recorded show each time, and I don't think I did anything different. I have gotten other SPS codes to work as well with no further problems. Thanks for all who responded, but I don't know why it didn't work before and now seems to work everytime.


----------



## keneallen

Hello every one here is somthing that i found out.

TivoToGo does come with a hidden web server that should make it possible.

Starthan mentioned that with the new 7.2 version of the TiVo software, (which should be distributed to all Series 2 (Non-DVD) boxes within the next several weeks) there is a web server installed on the TiVo. This server can let you access your TiVo via the Internet.

1. Go to https://your_tivo_ip/nowplaying/index.html (note the s)

2. Log in with tivo (all lower case) as the ID and your media access key as your password

You will get a page where you will see your now playing list with show descriptions, the ability to switch between folder and classic view, and a download link.

With the right port forwarding, you can access your TiVo over the Internet, but be aware: THIS ACTIVITY CAN CAUSE YOUR TIVO SERVICE TO BE CUT OFF. It is a violation of the TiVo service agreement.


----------



## ThAbtO

Uh, I think most already know that one, but thanks anyways.


----------



## robtech

not me, I didn't know. Thanks!
Will this work with Direct TV R10's? If and when they get this version upgrade?


----------



## azitnay

DirecTV units will most likely never get software version 7.x. They're on 6.x.

Drew


----------



## The.Mayor

azitnay said:


> Are you sure you have backdoors enabled? It's not trivial to do on newer software versions.
> 
> Drew


In 7.2, how do you enable Backdoors?

Many thanks


----------



## Diana Collins

The.Mayor said:


> In 7.2, how do you enable Backdoors?
> 
> Many thanks


By hacking the software. Since release 3.1 the backdoor code has been unknown, but the location that enables backdoors IS known - so you can enable backdoors by setting this location to the required value. There are scripts that can do that.


----------



## The.Mayor

keneallen said:


> Hello every one here is somthing that i found out.
> 
> TivoToGo does come with a hidden web server that should make it possible.
> 
> Starthan mentioned that with the new 7.2 version of the TiVo software, (which should be distributed to all Series 2 (Non-DVD) boxes within the next several weeks) there is a web server installed on the TiVo. This server can let you access your TiVo via the Internet.
> 
> 1. Go to https://your_tivo_ip/nowplaying/index.html (note the s)
> 
> 2. Log in with tivo (all lower case) as the ID and your media access key as your password


 https://your_tivo_ip/nowplaying/index.html (note the s)

Does not work. When did you have any success with this?

John


----------



## windracer

The.Mayor said:


> https://your_tivo_ip/nowplaying/index.html (note the s)
> 
> Does not work. When did you have any success with this?


You must have at least version 7.0 of the software to access the web server. Just try https://<your TiVo IP> without the rest and see if that works (it'll redirect to the NPL automatically).


----------



## aruiz76

newbie with a stupid question. how do you enter the codes? do the usit need to have a mod?


----------



## azitnay

Most codes require backdoors to be enabled (some notable exceptions are the S-P-S codes).

No one knows the backdoor code for recent versions of the TiVo software, so the only real way to enable backdoors is to change the backdoor hash within the TiVo's filesystem to a hash for which the code is known, which is a bit of an advanced topic that's not discussed much around here.

Drew


----------



## pinky

does these code work on a DTV R10 with 6.1 os on it ?


----------



## Outback Paul

I have a DirecTV R10. What mode do you have to be in to enter in the fast forward overshoot correction code?

Thanks


----------



## pyrr

Hey,

Does the USB Ethernet dongle code work on the RCA DirecTV HDR80. I would love to switch over to ethernet vs dialup.

Thanks in advanced
Jeff


----------



## joeateb

I have no idea


----------



## Pascal

Does backdoorpw still work on 7.x? Looking at the source code it does not appear to contain the SHA-1 for anything since 4.0, but I guess it's possible Tivo hasn't bothered to change it since.

-Pascal


----------



## azitnay

The hash has definitely changed from 4.x to 7.x... To my knowledge, no one with bash access on a 7.x system has ever bothered to look up the hash and/or post it publicly.

Drew


----------



## gregoryc

I haven't seen anything about this here, but I was hoping there was some type of remote shortcut that allowed you to go directly to the most recent program you were watching that is recorded. 

For example, say your watching the olympics live, but, during commercials and boring events, your watching a previously recorded program (world golf championships, if you must know) you can easily switch to live TV w/ the "Live TV" button"; however, to get back to the program that is already recorded, it takes about 6 remote hits. Is there a shortcut for this scenerio? Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

Use Left arrow, 1st to clear the display, 2nd time will go back to the last item you were on.


----------



## gregoryc

Hey thanks, ThAbtO! Just what I was looking for.


----------



## Pyrettablaze

I have an RCA DVR40 Software version says 6.2.01.2.321 I tried all of the codes listed here to see if my swap file is working properly but non of the codes work. I put them in with the spacing. Any ideas or is that for super old software versions?


----------



## azitnay

Most of the codes listed in this thread require backdoors to be enabled. There's no simple way to enable backdoors on recent versions of the TiVo software.

Drew


----------



## Cuda321

For the quick return to playback after switching to Live TV, try:

Left Arrow, Right Arrow, Right Arrrow

Puts you right back playing at the exact spot you left. You can enter it in about 2 seconds.


----------



## MoneyMINTR

Does anyone know if the 30 sec skip still works on the 3.0 software for Series 1?

I tired the s-p-s-30-s, but it didn't work. Can I program it somehow? I do have telnet access to the box.


----------



## ThAbtO

Play a recorded show, and then enter code s-p-s-30-s, the key is to play a recorded show 1st.


----------



## mattack

Does the "rebuild suggestions" one mean that it will add suggestions to the To Do list ASAP?

As one of many people who use the To Do list as a poor man's free space indicator, when I am low on suggestions and have just watched/deleted a show, often I'll put it in Standby (esp before I go to work), so it'll "start recording suggestions sooner".. since when you're using your Tivo, if you've been in live tv within 30 mins, it won't record suggestions.. right?

So anyway, if I'm almost full. then delete a show.. if I then "rebuild suggestions" will it be more likely to add new suggestions SOON?

(I guess I'll also turn on the suggestions in to do list backdoor..)

These are old series 1s of course. Yes, I should/will just expand the drives.. but I'm curious anyway.


----------



## JoeyImage

How much of this info is still valid/working today?


----------



## jonman364

I was wondering that too. Because I tried to use one to view free space. I have only had my tivo for a couple days, but I still ame curious as to how much space my current programs are taking up. Also does is there any way to change the time it updates. I work third shift, so if I am home when it updates, I'm probably watching TV. It did that to me yesterday.


----------



## azitnay

As stated, most of the codes (including the FSI) require backdoors to be enabled. This is not trivial to do on recent releases of the TiVo software, because the backdoor code is not known for these releases.

Drew


----------



## ncarty97

So on the version 7 software does it still work to use the hexedit method? I did this when I was running version 4 and it worked great, but before I pull out my harddrive, I'd like to see if anyone else has got it to work on a version 7.

Thanks


----------



## azitnay

I'd imagine it would still work, but the hash you need to replace is undoubtedly different, and I don't think anyone has ever bothered to look it up (or if they have, they haven't posted it here).

Drew


----------



## kewashi

halieus said:


> Does anyone know anyway to get the 30 second skip to work in ver. 6.x? I have a new r10 which I replaced my dieing Directv series 2 with. Any other codes/tricks for this version would be appreciated especially none hack and non back door codes/tricks.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Scott


Most of these codes require backdoor to be enabled and they aren't on an R10, which has 6.x on it. To enable them requires hacking 6.x which isn't possible on an R10 without more work than you'll want to do, including some hardware stuff. You might want to rescue your old hackable system and see if you can breath life back into it with a fresh hard drive. If not, get a refurb on ebay.


----------



## azitnay

30-second skip is one of the ones that does not require backdoors to be enabled. I haven't heard anything about 30-second skip being disabled on the R10 units (the only unit I know of that it's disabled on is the Toshiba SD-H400), so try again.

Drew


----------



## markn

I need to view my logs on the tv and am trying to enable backdoor

I go to pick program to record and use the on screen text entry to select bd25 then press thumbs up. I get the 'error' sound, but no backdoors enabled. Any idea whats going on?

Mark


----------



## markn

Okay sorry, I omitted the spaces.

Sorry for the noise

Mark


----------



## BadLieutenant

i had read the initial page and noticed the update was still quite old is there someone who would be kind enough to link to a page that would give some specific information about 30second skip/backdoor/codes that work with a hr10-250 direct tv hd tivo?


----------



## sk33t3r

30 second skip is the same on all, while watching a recording press Select play select 3 0 select then 30 sec is enabled, if you reboot its gone unless you zipper of course. But if yu had zipper you would be asking would you?


----------



## lonewoolf47

Fofer said:


> Here's one for 6.2 only, gives ya a funky new "split" view:
> 
> :up: :down: :up: 7 8 (from the Now Playing List)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Doing th
> 
> e sequence again reverts your NP list back to the original view.)


How can I do this on my Series 2 S/A?


----------



## RadioActiveLamb

Darn.. The split screen doesn't appear to work on my HR10-250 v6.3d

That's a neat find.


----------



## System Folder

I have a TiVo series 2 version 8.3. sps codes work, but no other codes seem to work. I found out what sps7s does. It's toggles the play bar and it also dependently toggles the clock if the clock is enabled. That means that if you have the clock on and turn the play bar off, the clock will not be displayed, but the clock is still considered on. I also found that sps00s gives me the 3-ding confirmation, but I don't know what it does as do sps1s-sps6s. I wish the split screen would work for me, but it doesn't seem to. Home Media Option Info works, but it is called something else. I wouldn't mind trying to get to the Disk Usage Space screen, but I can't find the Pick Programs To Record screen. Is that the one with the ouija board? If it is then it doesn't work for me.


----------



## purefct

I've read quite a few threads on backdoor, but can't find anything which tells me what the "B" button is on my Tivo remote. Will someone please help me! Is there a thread explaining all the acronyms used for the remote buttons?


----------



## azitnay

Which backdoor has a "B" in it? I don't think I know of any.

If you're referring to an actual code to enable backdoors, such as "B D 2 5", you enter that using the Ouija board.

Drew


----------



## purefct

Yes, the code to enable backdoors, sorry! BTW, it looks like we can't enable backdoors anymore? I'm S2 240 on SW 8.3

OK, thanks. I was used to pressing buttons on the remote for easter eggs and the text I read said to go to any menu with a Ouija board but didn't specify to use the Ouija board for the entry. Since for easter eggs they say to play a recorded program and then SPS30P for example, I failed to consider using anything other than the buttons on the remote. I must be getting old!


----------



## Langree

Fofer said:


> Here's one for 6.2 only, gives ya a funky new "split" view:
> 
> :up: :down: :up: 7 8 (from the Now Playing List)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Doing the sequence again reverts your NP list back to the original view.)


I miss this on my tivohd, I used it alot on my dtivo.


----------



## TaterTot24

Any chance on getting an updated list for series 3 and tivo-hd?


----------



## Leon WIlkinson

On the TiVoHD SPS7S is some kind of aspect adjustment. I can't change it however.


----------



## kniederberger

On a networked dtivo is there a way to enter backdooor codes through a command line in a telnet session or through hackman? Or even set a command such as SPS9S at boot? Thanks.


----------



## BTUx9

check out sendkey+ (the thread is on DDB)
it uses routerplus, which is probably what you'd have to search on


----------



## kniederberger

Thanks BTUx9! Sendkeyplus combined with routerplus did the trick. Running "./sendkeyplus SELECT PLAY SELECT 9 SELECT" turns the on-screen clock on (and off) with no problem. This actually opens up a whole new world of functionality for me since I can now control the tivo without the remote. Many ideas are flying through my head. Thanks again!


----------



## kangaroo

Hi, I have two HD units on which I have enabled 'transfers'. On each unit's Now Playing list, the other Tivo appears all the way at the bottom. 

Is there a remote key sequence to jump instantly to either the bottom or top of the Now Playing list?


----------



## BTUx9

end... same one that jumps to the end of a recording (or forward 30 seconds, if that's enabled)


----------



## kangaroo

BTUx9 said:


> end... same one that jumps to the end of a recording (or forward 30 seconds, if that's enabled)


Thanks.


----------



## TheBayer

Just thought I'd add a bit of information. I have a Series 3 with 9.2a. The 30s skip code has a minor side effect. It does work, but it also makes the "Live TV" button not switch between the 2 tuners. It works like the old "Live TV / Guide". Anyone have any ideas on how to get just the 30s skip function? Toggling the live tv between tuners is very handy and I'd prefer not to lose that.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

TheBayer said:


> Just thought I'd add a bit of information. I have a Series 3 with 9.2a. The 30s skip code has a minor side effect. It does work, but it also makes the "Live TV" button not switch between the 2 tuners. It works like the old "Live TV / Guide". Anyone have any ideas on how to get just the 30s skip function? Toggling the live tv between tuners is very handy and I'd prefer not to lose that.


I have S3's (model TCD648250B), with 30s enabled. I do NOT see this problem. LiveTV toggles just fine between the two tuners.


----------



## bengalfreak

TheBayer said:


> Just thought I'd add a bit of information. I have a Series 3 with 9.2a. The 30s skip code has a minor side effect. It does work, but it also makes the "Live TV" button not switch between the 2 tuners. It works like the old "Live TV / Guide". Anyone have any ideas on how to get just the 30s skip function? Toggling the live tv between tuners is very handy and I'd prefer not to lose that.


Doesn't the down arrow also toggle between the two tuners?


----------



## azitnay

Not on a Series3... I believe that's a feature of DirecTV units.

Drew


----------



## bige1669

I have 9.3, so none of these codes will work with mine? I'm a tivo newb. Just got it and love it so far.


----------



## azitnay

A very limited subset of these codes (mostly just the SPS codes) work without backdoors enabled. The rest require backdoors to be enabled, which isn't currently possible on current versions of the TiVo software without hacking.

Drew


----------



## lessd

kangaroo said:


> Hi, I have two HD units on which I have enabled 'transfers'. On each unit's Now Playing list, the other Tivo appears all the way at the bottom.
> 
> Is there a remote key sequence to jump instantly to either the bottom or top of the Now Playing list?


Yes the 30 second skip button will do that


----------



## ThAbtO

Use the ->| button


----------



## Fofer

lessd said:


> Yes the 30 second skip button will do that





ThAbtO said:


> Use the ->| button


Do you guys realize that this question was asked, and answered immediately, nearly 11 months ago?


----------



## ciper

I didn't see it mentioned yet but the TiVo HD and S3 have two "new" codes. (they are old codes but with different effects)

Select - Play - Select - Instant Replay - Select 
Shows information on whats going on. For example 
mode: LiveTV || input 0: rec 74 || input 1: live 2 focus || Output's Source 720x480 29.97fps/4:3

Select - Play - Select - 7 - Select display calibration map for centering and overscan


----------



## cyberfitz

I just want the "more about...." bar to not display when I pause a program. How can I prevent that from popping up each time I pause. Is there a hack for that?


----------



## tyrntlzrdking

cyberfitz said:


> I just want the "more about...." bar to not display when I pause a program. How can I prevent that from popping up each time I pause. Is there a hack for that?


I have not tried it yet (not getting ads), but someone else here suggested:

Pause Down Clear (to hide the option and clear any other controls)
Select Play Select Pause Select (hear three bings)

These pause items will now only appear for a brief flash and vanish. You can still Select them sight unseen however.

Let me know if it works.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

tyrntlzrdking said:


> I have not tried it yet (not getting ads), but someone else here suggested:
> 
> Pause Down Clear (to hide the option and clear any other controls)
> Select Play Select Pause Select (hear three bings)
> 
> These pause items will now only appear for a brief flash and vanish. You can still Select them sight unseen however.
> 
> Let me know if it works.


Almost, one more thing. Pause the show. Then hit down arrow....this removes the crap on screen, allowing the SPS stuff to work.


----------



## tyrntlzrdking

Works for me.
Also removes the time bar.

Is there a way to undo this fix if desired?


----------



## ThreeSoFar

tyrntlzrdking said:


> Works for me.
> Also removes the time bar.
> 
> Is there a way to undo this fix if desired?


Same code again.


----------



## dbalbert

But is there a way to get rid of the "More About" WITHOUT also getting rid of the time bar? There doesn't seem to be.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

dbalbert said:


> But is there a way to get rid of the "More About" WITHOUT also getting rid of the time bar? There doesn't seem to be.


I think there is. DO what the screen says....push down and the "more about" stuff goes away (but not the time bar). Up brings it back.


----------



## imablair

I'm trying to create custom shortcuts on my TiVo HD s3 remote. I use PyTiVo and would like to program the remote to instantly jump to my PyTivo connection (or any other location for that matter). Does anyone know if this is possible?


----------



## alonasmith

I want to buy my mother a tivo for Christmas. She has basic cable and no landline. Her internet connection is through a wireless broadband card with Verizon wireless. Is there anyway that she would be able to connect with her broadband card?


----------



## azitnay

This isn't really the right thread for this question... But she could probably use something like this:

http://shopper.cnet.com/routers/linksys-wireless-g-router/4014-3319_9-32857207.html#info-5

There are probably cheaper solutions, of course.

Drew


----------



## ubell

Do these codes work on an S3?

In particular:



> C-E-C Thumbs-Up - Will allow you to access the TiVo's log files on your TV screen.


Does not seem to do anything.


----------



## classicsat

AFAIK, those codes require you enter the backdoor code first. Nobody know that code for newer softwares.


----------



## JoeBlome

Thanks for the great list compilation.


----------



## pixel4

I have a Tivo Philips HDR 312 Series 1,It is new out of the box never used I had it activated and now I am having problems connecting to Tivo to get the box operational,The folks aAT TIVO is no help at all, My TIVO is stuick in the guided set up mode, I tried kick start but that does not work any ideas.
Thanks
Pixel4


----------



## classicsat

It needs to complete guided setup, with a couple calls over the phone line. Once it gets 3.01 software (if it is distributed), you can use Serial PPP or a Turbonet card.


----------



## Ben321

I have a TIVO Series 2 DT, I bought it used from goodwill so I'm not paying for a subscription, but there was already a working subscription in the machine, till I did something stupid and ran Guided Setup and the subscription data went out the window and now I can't get back to the main menu until it connects to TIVO's server, which will inevitably fail as the subscription is likely inactive and so the connection will probably be rejected. So I need the "skip guided setup" code, if there is one for a TIVO Series 2 DT.


----------



## classicsat

There isn't one. Once GS is started, it must be ran through, with a phone or network connection. GS is free to do.


----------



## wkearney99

Ben321 said:


> I have a TIVO Series 2 DT, I bought it used from goodwill so I'm not paying for a subscription, but there was already a working subscription in the machine.


Which would've stopped working soon enough anyway. Unless there was a Lifetime sub on it.

Otherwise, you can't seriously expect to buy a subscription device and then steal the service, can you? Nor expect anyone here to tell you how to continue to steal it.

Call Tivo and inquire about it. You might be lucky in that you found one that has lifetime on it. Otherwise, join with the rest of the paying customers.


----------



## unitron

Ben321 said:


> I have a TIVO Series 2 DT, I bought it used from goodwill so I'm not paying for a subscription, but there was already a working subscription in the machine, till I did something stupid and ran Guided Setup and the subscription data went out the window and now I can't get back to the main menu until it connects to TIVO's server, which will inevitably fail as the subscription is likely inactive and so the connection will probably be rejected. So I need the "skip guided setup" code, if there is one for a TIVO Series 2 DT.


Guided Setup is a black hole, the only way out is through the other side.


----------



## Mfusick

good stuff


----------



## Dean42

Hi....New here.....so may be out in left field with my question......
Is it possible to use an old tivo svr2000 to help me with livestreaming some videos? Appreciate any comments. Tnx for your time.


----------



## Dean42

&#9830;&#9829;&#9830;


----------



## unitron

Dean42 said:


> ♦♥♦


Ignore the spammers and start a new thread to ask your original question.


----------



## bryan4980

jerobi said:


> If that were the case, I wish they would at least toss in a _semi-backdoors_ mode to let us do some of the tricks from previous versions. I miss seeing what suggestions it plans to record, the more detailed Status screen, etc.


I half assed read this topic so I apologize if someone already said this but to view suggestions in the todo list on a series 4 press thumb down thumb up then the skip back button twice. Also to go from HD menu to SD thumb down thumb up and pause twice. Hope this hasn't been already said somewhere else.


----------



## haplo888

Dan203 said:


> E-E-Rewind - Lets you set the "Offset:". Defaults to 2000.
> 
> E-E-FastForward - Lets you set the "Delay:". Defaults to 957.
> 
> The Offset and Delay control the overshoot correction.


Can somebody elaborate on the difference between Offset and Delay?

I'm looking to do a healthy reduction of my overshoot correction as after a FFx3 commercial skip I'm often looking at 20+ seconds of commercials after the correction.

Thanks,
Haplo


----------



## bandit885

To get the time display on my new premiere the normal S+P+S+9+S would not work.
I had to use what was stated as the HD version of it, S+S+P+S+9+S

Works just fine.


----------



## jmbach

Dan203 said:


> 5. Clear Clear Enter Enter codes
> C-C-E-E stands for "Clear Clear Enter Enter". The following codes must be entered in the "System Information" screen.
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> C-C-E-E 0 [works even without Backdoors enabled] - It allows you to enter your own "Dial-in configuration code"! It does not appear to let you directly change the TFA value.
> 
> TFA stands for Toll Free Authorization.
> Possible values:
> 0=[Access] denied ["you probably didn't ask, but you used a local, so QED"]
> 1=No decision [made yet] (you got time)
> 2=Oh you requested (we'll get back to ya)
> 3=Yeah, I guess so
> 4=Researched and you are out of luck
> 5=You had your chance but did nothing
> 
> The Dial In Access code (the 000 part) can be changed via some special key sequences.... Anyway, when Tivo CS gets a really unusual problem that needs files downloaded to the unit, they can tell the customer to change the access code and it'll then download certain types of files.. These may be predefined debugging type things or may be files the guy just then put on the server.
> 
> Best case scenario: Your daily call fails. Worst case scenario: Your Tivo breaks by downloading and running some weird debug thing and is unrepairable without a whole drive backup.
> 
> Dan


This code allows me to do three things on my S3 (with OLED) Enter Dial Code, Manual Tune, and View logs.

Enter Dial Code seems to be what is as decribed. Manual Tune does not appear to do anything. View logs lets you view all the logs on the var partition.


----------



## jmbach

This also works on my Premiere XL and it gives you couple more options. QE Tests and Play Vod Content. The latter states it in unavailable at this time. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## metivo

With the latest TiVo update on my Premiere XL, Select Play Select Pause Select no longer works to make the progress bar go away quickly when pausing. Is there a new sequence to do that, or has TiVo disabled this great feature?


----------



## ThAbtO

metivo said:


> With the latest TiVo update on my Premiere XL, Select Play Select Pause Select no longer works to make the progress bar go away quickly when pausing. Is there a new sequence to do that, or has TiVo disabled this great feature?


This only works when there is an ad available when you hit pause.


----------



## metivo

ThAbtO said:


> This only works when there is an ad available when you hit pause.


OK, after several tries I got it to work. You have to start with downarrow to get rid of the ad, or else the first select will go to an ad screen. I forget whether I had to add a right arrow as I used to in order to get rid of the progress bar during the sequence.

Martin


----------



## rdrrepair

ciper said:


> Select - Play - Select - 7 - Select display calibration map for centering and overscan


I was able to get this to work on my XL4. When the TiVo is in SD screen (menu) it fills the entire screen, while in HD it fills the upper left hand corner.

Now that I can see how far off my overscan is, is there an adjustment that I can make to the TiVo to fix it?


----------



## wmcbrine

rdrrepair said:


> Now that I can see how far off my overscan is, is there an adjustment that I can make to the TiVo to fix it?


No, the adjustment would have to be to the TV.


----------



## supertechguy

Very nice


----------



## tivogurl

wmcbrine said:


> No, the adjustment would have to be to the TV.


Like my TV, which has the "feature" that overscan cannot be adjusted or turned off on HDMI inputs, but can on composite or component inputs. I wonder what genius decided HDMI should have overscan at all, let alone be non-adjustable. Next time I buy a flat-panel I'm paying more attention to things like that.


----------



## wkearney99

tivogurl said:


> Like my TV, which has the "feature" that overscan cannot be adjusted or turned off on HDMI inputs. I wonder what genius decided that was a good idea. Next time I buy a flat-panel I'm paying more attention to things like that.


Trouble is, it's really hard to determine these things until you've already got the beast home.

Stuff like Picture-in-Picture bugged me on our plasma. It'll only do the PIP for composite or an NTSC RF channel. Nowhere is it documented that it won't do PIP with two hi-res sources.


----------



## Mikeyed

Nice, very good stuff.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

I recently rebooted one of my new S4 Premieres, and sometime after that it started with two lines of very tiny text on the left edge of the screen. I see "16:9" and "fps" in there, haven't looked too closely at the rest.

I was trying SPSPS to get the play bar to go away quicker, and that was not working. But did I trigger some other code that did these two lines of text?

I'm rebooting now and I imagine that will make it go away.


----------



## Gadfly

There was a "tips and tricks" page on Tivo web site that is not there any more. It explained how to program the remote to turn off/on both DVR and TV at the same time and I have already done it for one of my remotes but I don't recall the process.

I appreciate if somebody helped me with that.


----------



## ~kyle

Do you mean this page?

http://www.tivo.com/my-account/tips-and-tricks

and this:

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/278/kw/remote codes


----------



## az1097

Is there a complete list of these codes to be accessed easily?


----------



## Schmye Bubbula

Dan203 said:


> 10. Shortcuts
> Backdoor mode not required, listed here for completeness.
> 
> TiVo 0 - Plays the TiVo guy boot movie
> TiVo 1 - Goes to the Now Playing list. (in 2.5, goes to the Season Pass Manager)
> TiVo 2 - Goes to the To Do list.
> TiVo 3 - Goes to Wishlists (in 2.x+)
> TiVo 4 - Goes to the "Browse By Name" screen.
> TiVo 5 - Goes to the "Browse By Channel" screen in 1.3, and to "LiveTV" in 2.0. No, nobody knows why they changed it. They changed it back to "Browse by Channel" for 2.5 though.
> TiVo 6 - Goes to the "Browse By Time" screen.
> TiVo 7 - Goes to the "Record Time/Channel" screen (manual record).
> TiVo 8 - Goes to the "TiVo's Suggestions" screen.
> TiVo 9 - Goes to the "Network Showcases" screen.
> TiVo TiVo - Goes to the Now Playing List (in 2.x+)
> TiVo Slow (4.0 only) - Goes to "Messages and Setup"


This week I bought a Roamio after a great nine-year run with a couple of Series 2 boxes; really got my money's worth!
Everything is wonderful except two frustrations:
1) The loss of the numeric shortcuts 5 & 6 on the remote control for Find by Time & Find by Channel. Is there any other shortcut or backdoor way to get that functionality back? I use them several times a day, and it's a real pain to have to dig through menus to get at them each time. (Buttons 7, 8 & 9 apparently are currently unused.)
2) Purely cosmetic, but I really miss the old TiVo GUI. Is there any backdoor way of getting it back?


----------



## cwb3106

Schmye Bubbula said:


> ...2) Purely cosmetic, but I really miss the old TiVo GUI. Is there any backdoor way of getting it back?


Would you settle for a front door way? In Settings -> Displays there is an option to change the TiVo menus. Select the SD menus. Then the TiVo will use the old GUI, including the shortcuts.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula

Thanks for the reply, *cwb3106*!
In my Roamio TCD846500, Settings > Displays only offers the following:
 Closed Captioning
 Lights on the Front of the DVR
 Customize Discovery Bar
 Video Window
...but nowhere in any of them do I see anything about changing the TiVo menus. And I'm not seeing anything in the other Settings menus, either. Am I missing something?


----------



## Fofer

No, I think cwb3106 is wrong. On the new Roamio, I don't believe the old TiVo GUI is an option at all, via any front or back door.


----------



## astrohip

cwb3106 said:


> Would you settle for a front door way? In Settings -> Displays there is an option to change the TiVo menus. Select the SD menus. Then the TiVo will use the old GUI, including the shortcuts.


The Roamios never had the SD option, and one of the last updates removed it from the Premiere line.


----------



## Fofer

astrohip said:


> one of the last updates removed it from the Premiere line.


Which one? I am up to date (I think?) with 20.3.8-01-2-746 on a lifetimed Premiere and the option to switch to SD menus still exists.


----------



## astrohip

Fofer said:


> Which one? I am up to date (I think?) with 20.3.8-01-2-746 on a lifetimed Premiere and the option to switch to SD menus still exists.


You're correct. Just tried it, and that option still exists on my Elite. Seems odd the same OpVer (20.3.8) has a difference like this.

I think what I may be remembering is when I first hooked the Mini up to it, it required me to switch to the HDUI. I don't know whether that is still true or not.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula

I wonder whether the SD menus are really still in there with Roamio, and only a secret backdoor/key combination remains to be discovered.


----------



## Fofer

astrohip said:


> Seems odd the same OpVer (20.3.8) has a difference like this.


I don't understand what you mean by this.



Schmye Bubbula said:


> I wonder whether the SD menus are really still in there with the Premiere & Roamio, and only a secret backdoor/key combination remains to be discovered.


Please read the last few posts - the Premiere's setting for the SD menus is still there as an available, front-facing option.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula

Right you are. Off to edit my message to wonder only about the Roamio.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula

After a week now under my belt with my new Roamio, I'm delighted to discover that complete functionality of Find by Time & Find by Channel are now combined in the Program Guide, and not only is it of course instantly accessible with a keypress, it's also actually easier for me to use than Find by Time & Find by Channel. What did the trick was the addition of advancing forward or backward by one day with each press of the Advance or Replay keys, which wasn't available on my old Series2. Oh, I'm one happy camper now!


----------



## Schmye Bubbula

I found in *another post elsewhere here* a code that switches from the HD menus to the SD menus, at least with a model back in 2012:


> When on HD, hit Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Pause, Pause. It'll switch to SD. To get back to HD you'll have to get to settings though.


For the hell of it, I tried it on my Roamio and it sounded a bong and went into a _"One Moment..." _screen, but returned right back to the HD menus. So I guess the secret command is still in there, but the SD menus have really been removed from the Roamios.


----------



## Fofer

What model TiVos are there that have the SD option, but need a "secret code" to enable it? As far as I know, if the SD menus are available, there's a front-facing setting in the menu to enable it. (IOW, that code might make it faster to switch, but the menu setting remains.)

I don't believe I've ever heard of any TiVo that still had the option for SD menus but that the menu setting to activate it was removed.


----------



## TvoGuy

this looks like an


----------



## TvoGuy

old


----------



## TvoGuy

forum


----------



## TvoGuy

I am seeking 10


----------



## TvoGuy

post status in


----------



## TvoGuy

order to achieve


----------



## TvoGuy

PM status.


----------



## TvoGuy

Apologies, to those who have may had to endure these "quick" posts.


----------



## lonewoolf47

Your apologies are not accepted!


----------



## unitron

lonewoolf47 said:


> Your apologies are not accepted!


You know you could have just PM'ed him that message now, right?


----------



## josephknpanel

TvoGuy said:


> I am seeking 10


I also am seeking 10. I think this is the 2nd one. Apologies in advance.


----------



## josephknpanel

3


----------



## josephknpanel

4


----------



## josephknpanel

5


----------



## josephknpanel

6


----------



## josephknpanel

7


----------



## josephknpanel

8


----------



## josephknpanel

9


----------



## josephknpanel

10


----------



## Fofer

11


----------



## unitron

Fofer said:


> 11


Hike!


----------



## Parkers

Dan203 said:


> This list was borrowed from a more recent list posted by Otto over at dbsforums.com
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The Almost Complete TiVo Codes List
> 
> Last Updated: 07-11-03 (4.0 codes section added)
> Posted to this forum: 03-05-03
> 
> Warning:
> Use of any of these codes may cause unknown amounts of harm to your TiVo's data (setup parameters, recorded or scheduled programs, preferences, guide data, etc.). They could conceivably cause your TiVo to act in some way that might upset TiVo Inc. and cause them to terminate your service. Who knows!? Try these codes entirely AT YOUR OWN RISK! They will void your warrenty, turn your hair white, make your friends spit at you, and cause your parents to claim they have no idea who you are anymore. But hey, if you're okay with it, so are we.
> 
> Some of these codes WILL damage your unit if you do not read this entire document for the warnings. Read everything here before going and actually doing any of this crazy stuff, okay?
> 
> Most of this information comes from the TiVo Hack FAQ and from various postings to the TiVo forums. There are no guarantees that any of these will work on any particular system now or in the future. I try to keep up with version numbers, but I'm not perfect. Okay?
> 
> Index:
> 1. Enabling Backdoor Mode
> 2. Select-Play-Select Codes
> 3. Clear-Enter-Clear Codes
> 4. Enter-Enter codes
> 5. Clear-Clear-Enter-Enter codes
> 6. Triple Thumb codes
> 7. AutoTest mode
> 8. Dialing codes
> 9. Sorting the Now Playing List
> 10. Shortcuts
> 11. Outdated Codes
> 12. 4.0 codes
> 
> 1. Enabling Backdoor Mode
> The Backdoor mode can be entered using the remote. This is done by doing a "Browse By Name" or "Search by Title" or wherever you can get to the Ouija screen... Currently, the only easy way to exit backdoor mode is to reboot the Tivo. After entering this code, you will see "Backdoors Enabled!" appear briefly, and it will return to Tivo Central. You can verify that backdoors are on in the System Information screen.
> 
> 1.3 US and 1.5.0 or 1.51 UK systems: Enter "0V1T" and press Thumbs Up.
> 
> 1.5.2 UK systems: Enter "10J0M" and press Thumbs Up.
> 
> 2.0 systems: Enter "2 0 TCD" and press Thumbs Up.
> 
> 2.5 US and 2.5.5 UK systems: Enter "B D 2 5" and press Thumbs Up.
> 
> 2.5.2 systems (DirecTivo Only): Enter "B M U S 1" and press Thumbs Up.
> 
> 3.0 systems: Enter "3 0 BC" and press Thumbs Up.
> 
> 3.2 / 4.0 systems: Not known at this time. Nevertheless, not all of the codes in this list require backdoor mode to be turned on, notably, all the SPS codes as well as a few others.
> 
> If you know of any other codes, it would be appreciated if you could tell me so I can add them.
> 
> It should be noted that simply enabling backdoors turns on many new things:
> - More info in System Information (including Uptime)
> - More info in program detail screens
> - 3.0 boxes will have View Upcoming Episodes enabled in Tivolution Magazine and Showcase entries
> - And so on...
> 
> 2. Select-Play-Select Codes
> These codes take the format of "Select Play Select Something Select". These do not require backdoors to be enabled for them to work. The best way to do this type of code is to start playing a recorded program and do them while the recorded program is playing. They can be done from LiveTV as well, but people generally have a hard time getting them to work when trying to do that.
> 
> S-P-S-9-S - Toggles the Clock display in the bottom right corner. When you are watching LiveTV or a recording, this will show the time and where you are at in the recording. It's a toggle, so do it again to turn it off. However, when you turn it off, it doesn't disappear, you must go into a Tivo menu and return for it to go away. The Elapsed Time Indicator was removed in 3.0, to the general groan of everyone (it was very handy). They appear to have added it back to 3.2 on Series 2 boxes, but whether this becomes generally true is anybody's guess.
> 
> S-P-S-InstantReplay-S - Toggles a Status display in the bottom right corner. This displays what the Tivo is currently doing. Bit useless, really. Do it again to toggle it back off. Like the clock code, it doesn't disappear when you turn it off, you must go into a menu to make it disappear.
> 
> S-P-S-Pause-S - Toggles the fast disappear of the Play bar. Appears to have no other major effect, but who knows?
> 
> S-P-S-3-0-S (1.3, also 2.5, not 2.0 or 2.01) - Toggles 30 second skip mode. This turns the Skip to End button into a 30 second skip button. This was removed in 2.0x, but added back in 2.5.
> 
> 3. Clear-Enter-Clear Codes
> C-E-C stands for "Clear Enter Clear". Note: the claim is that all "C-E-C something" combinations will make the same confirmation tones, but they may or may not do anything. Here are the known codes.
> 
> C-E-C Thumbs-Up - Will allow you to access the TiVo's log files on your TV screen. Page up and page down allow you to move through the log information and the right arrow you to move through the log files. Use the left arrow key to get back out to the normal TiVo menus. Thumbs up and Thumbs down will take you to the top of bottom of whatever log is on screen.
> 
> C-E-C Thumbs-Down - Will shut down the myworld program on a TiVo. The myworld program is the brain of the TiVo. Shutting it down is not advisable since the only thing you can do with the TiVo at that point is use the BASH shell if you activated one. If you do have a BASH prompt you can rerun the myworld program to get the TiVo running fully again. If not you need to power down and up the TiVo to get it fully functional again.
> 
> C-E-C-0 (2.0) - This turns off the display of "scheduled suggestions" in the ToDo List. Also makes the clock (see SPS9S) NOT have a black bar behind it.
> 
> C-E-C-1 (2.0) - This turns off the display of "scheduled suggestions" in the ToDo List. Also makes the clock (see SPS9S) have a black bar behind it.
> 
> C-E-C-2 (2.0) - This turns on the display of "scheduled suggestions" in the ToDo List. A "scheduled suggestion" is a suggestion the Tivo is planning on recording. It doesn't take effect until something changes in the ToDo List. To cancel a scheduled suggestion, see this post.
> 
> C-E-C-3 (2.0) - Appears to do the exact same thing as CEC2. I'm pretty certain there's more to this than we are aware of right now.
> 
> **2.5 note**: C-E-C 0-3 (the above 4 codes) do not appear to work in 2.5, but they do still affect the "black background" of the clock. They just don't do anything for the suggestions in the ToDo List. To put suggestions in the ToDo list, see the "thumbs thumbs" code below.
> 
> C-E-C 4 - This forces suggestions to be rebuilt (same as 'sendkey dumpState'?).
> 
> C-E-C 5 - Toggles the overshoot correction during fast forwarding on and off.
> 
> C-E-C Fast-Forward - This resets (reboots) the TiVo
> 
> C-E-C Skip-to-end - Turns on "Boat-Anchor" mode. This convinces the TiVo that it should behave as if it has no guide data. Boat Anchor mode is automatic when the unit runs out of guide data, so this is probably only for testing purposes. A bit useless, really.
> 
> C-E-C 6 - Go into the Node Navigator. The Node Navigator is a trick to let you access menus directly. This is extremely dangerous, even to play with. Please do not go into any of the numbered nodes on this screen, you can (and will) break your unit beyond repair, requiring a full restore from a backup, even just by looking at these nodes. The reason is simple: When you enter certain menus or "nodes", changes can take place. For example, if you found the node to set the zipcode (in the Guided Setup routine), and then exited without changing anything, your zipcode would be erased, and would ruin your lineup on the next daily call, causing the unit to reboot when you go to LiveTV. Several things like this can happen, so just don't even do this. If you accidently get here, press the Tivo button to exit back out, and do NOT go into any of the numbered nodes. Even if you have a clue as to what you are doing, you can do damage just by looking around, so don't.
> 
> However, there are two extremely cool things here you can adjust in 3.0 software. Thanks goes to gleffler for letting me know about them.
> 
> WARNING: Very dangerous! Have a bit of caution, 'kay? If they don't work, they'll likely break your Tivo, and you're very attached to your Tivo, aren't you? THESE ONLY WORK IN 3.0! Have a backup ready to go.
> 
> First trick: Node 1 in 3.0. This node lets you adjust the exact timing of the auto-correction jumpback. Forget the offset/delay method listed below, and get precise. Note that entering this node will stop any recording you might have going at the time. This change will stay in effect after a reboot.
> 
> Second trick: Advanced Wishlists! Go to Node 30, and turn on advanced wishlists. Now, go to the Create a Wishlist screen and scroll PAST the bottom to find "Advanced Wishlist". From here, you can create a wishlist that is any combination of actors/directors/keywords/and genres. Nice, isn't it? Be as specific as you wanna be. This will stay enabled after a reboot.
> 
> Non-3.0 Users (2.5 only?): Appearantly, you can access Advanced Wishlists as well. Just hit 0 (zero) when creating a wishlist instead of picking the type of wishlist. You do need backdoors enabled. This also will work on 3.0 boxes. There may be a node to activate this as well on 2.0 and up boxes, but why muck about with the dangerous Node Navigator if you don't have to?
> 
> C-E-C-Slow - same as 'SendKey dumpState', creates a /tmp/mwstate
> 
> 4. Enter-Enter codes
> E-E stands for "Enter Enter". The following codes must be entered in the "Search by Title"screen. These codes are generally used to set values on the Tivo. You enter the code, and the prompt will appear, along with the red recording light coming on. You then enter the value. You then enter the code again to set the value in, and the recording light will go off. It doesn't actually stop recording if you happen to be recording something, however. Entering invalid values (non-numeric) will cause your Tivo to reboot, so be careful.
> 
> E-E-1 - Gives you Speed1: prompt. Turns the record LED on (indicating the backdoor is open and can be changed?). Enter a number for how fast you want the first scan speed to run at, and then press E-E-1 again. The record LED will go out.
> 
> The last two digits of the number must be 00 for an integer multiple speed. The digits to the left of the 00 indicate how many times normal playing speed the scan is running. 300 (which is 3x) is the default Speed1 scan speed, but you can't see that, you can only enter a number. A value of "1" is super slow motion (.01x speed) Unit will revert back to default speed when rebooted.
> 
> Does not appear to work in 2.0, although the prompt is still there.
> 
> E-E-2 - Gives you Speed2: prompt. Default is 2000. See Speed1 above. Does not appear to work in 2.0, although the prompt is still there.
> 
> E-E-3 - Gives you Speed3: prompt. Default is 6000. See Speed1 above. Does not appear to work in 2.0, although the prompt is still there.
> 
> E-E-4 - Gives you Rate1: prompt. Function unknown.
> 
> E-E-5 - Gives you Rate2: prompt. Function unknown.
> 
> E-E-6 - Gives you Rate3: prompt. Function unknown.
> 
> E-E-7 - Gives you Inter: prompt. Function unknown. Same as TIVO_INTERSTITIAL_INTERVAL environment variable (?). Interstitials were removed a long time ago, so this is probably useless.
> 
> E-E-8 - Gives you Open: prompt. Function unknown. Same as TIVO_LONGOPEN_INTERVAL environment variable. (?)
> 
> E-E-9 - Gives you Int.disabled, or int.enabled prompt. Toggles "interstitials". Intersititials were little TiVo guy animations that occurred between each menu screen. Most of them were deleted as being too annoying, but the initial boot one remains. Setting the TIVO_DISABLE_INTERSTITIALS environment variable to 1 disables it. Toggling "Int." from the remote causes the animation to play every time you hit the TiVo button. (Reported, may not work for everyone).
> 
> E-E-Tivo - If in Debug mode (see C-C-E-E 2 below), lets you set the TiVo's clock. Warning: setting this value may cause all of your Guide data to get "expired". If you want to play with this, keep in mind that TiVo may get mad at you for downloading several copies of your Guide data over the course of a couple of days. The best way to fix a messed up clock without reloading all the Guide data is to do the "Make a Test Call" option. The format of the time entry you use is the same as the format for the settime command. (?)
> 
> E-E-Rewind - Lets you set the "Offset:". Defaults to 2000.
> 
> E-E-FastForward - Lets you set the "Delay:". Defaults to 957.
> 
> The Offset and Delay control the overshoot correction. When you set them, go to any recorded program, play it, pause it, and press FF to do a frame advance. This makes the new values you put in take effect. For 1.3 like correction, use Offset of 1000 and Delay of 750.
> 
> 5. Clear Clear Enter Enter codes
> C-C-E-E stands for "Clear Clear Enter Enter". The following codes must be entered in the "System Information" screen.
> 
> C-C-E-E 2 - Turns on or off "Special Mode: DEBUG" (Note: you have to leave the "System Information" screen and re-enter it to see this flag turned on.) Starts sending debugging output to the /var/log/tvdebuglog file. This setting will STAY ON after a reboot. Not advised to leave this on for long periods of time.
> 
> C-C-E-E 3 - Seems to initiate a call. (a special one?)
> 
> C-C-E-E 7 [works even without Backdoors enabled] - Causes a message to be written to /var/log/tven saying: SetupDebugContext:OnNumber[94]: USER PROBLEM LOGSTAMP .
> 
> I'm guessing that Customer Support tells customers who are having problems to do CCEE7 around the time that the problem occurs, and then when they upload the logs, they can help locate what was going on when the problem happened.
> 
> C-C-E-E 8 - Takes you to the "Channels You Watch" page with NONE OF THE CHANNELS SELECTED! I guess this might be a quick way to clear your channel list. Fortunately you can just back out of it without losing your current channel list. I didn't try going forward from that screen... AVS Forum member "android" warns that this doesn't work ... and that it just hangs his machine..
> 
> C-C-E-E 0 [works even without Backdoors enabled] - It allows you to enter your own "Dial-in configuration code"! It does not appear to let you directly change the TFA value.
> 
> TFA stands for Toll Free Authorization.
> Possible values:
> 0=[Access] denied ["you probably didn't ask, but you used a local, so QED"]
> 1=No decision [made yet] (you got time)
> 2=Oh you requested (we'll get back to ya)
> 3=Yeah, I guess so
> 4=Researched and you are out of luck
> 5=You had your chance but did nothing
> 
> The Dial In Access code (the 000 part) can be changed via some special key sequences.... Anyway, when Tivo CS gets a really unusual problem that needs files downloaded to the unit, they can tell the customer to change the access code and it'll then download certain types of files.. These may be predefined debugging type things or may be files the guy just then put on the server.
> 
> Best case scenario: Your daily call fails. Worst case scenario: Your Tivo breaks by downloading and running some weird debug thing and is unrepairable without a whole drive backup.
> 
> 6. Triple Thumb codes (new to 2.5 and up)
> New codes, it seems like. There's only a few of these, and they are still being found. Consider them experimental.
> 
> - Thumbs Down, Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Instant Replay -
> :: If done in the ToDo List, it will turn on "Scheduled Suggestions" (See above).
> :: If done in the Now Playing List, it will display the "hidden" recordings, like the Teleworld Paid Program. These recordings are those in reserved space.
> 
> - Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Thumbs Down, Instant Replay
> :: If done in Now Playing, it will take you to a new menu called "Clips on Disk". This menu has the same content as the hidden recordings, but broken up into clips like they are in the Showcases. If you don't have any clips for whatever reason (haven't gotten any yet, your cable operator pre-empts the clips program, etc), this will reboot the machine.
> 
> - Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Thumbs Down, Record
> :: Do it from the Tivo Central main menu to get the "MenuItem Back Door". It shows the current date in both the number of days since Jan. 1st, 1970 (an internal date format) and also in the normal style. If there is a menu item at the bottom (ad) then it will show the expiration date.
> :: Do it from the Showcases screen to show all the hidden showcases, if there are any. It's a toggle. Do it again to remove them. Hidden showcases are simply the latest showcases that haven't had anything added to them, and have thus expired.
> 
> - Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Thumbs Down, Clear (3.0)
> :: Do it in Tivo Central to change all the fonts to italic.
> 
> - Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Thumbs Down, Enter
> :: Dumps debug messages in /var/log/tvlog
> 
> 7. AutoTest mode (3.0)
> Go into Now Playing, view a description and hit 1,2,3 followed by Channel Down (the logs will now report "***** Auto_test mode unlocked! ***** ").
> 
> Hit 4 to start the auto test (it presses random keys to simulate someone using the Tivo.. quite annoying in fact)
> Hit 5 to change the test
> Hit 7 or 8 to change the delay between simulated keys
> Hit 4 again to stop .. might have to reboot to avoid triggering it next time you hit 4
> 
> 8. Dialing codes
> Want to change the way your Tivo calls home? Read on. All these codes are inserted into the dialing prefix space in the Phone Setup stuff.
> 
> ,#034 - This will limit the speed of the modem to v.34 (28.8k) which may improve your connections if you have poor lines. If you have a lot of failed calls, this might help. Makes the call take about twice as long, in theory.
> 
> ,#019 - Same concept as above, but slower. If the above won't work, try this. But beware that it will seriously slow down the connection and make the call that much longer. Like 4 times longer than normal, approximately.
> 
> ,#2xx - 3.0 only - Use PPP over Serial for the daily call.
> xx stands for the port speed. The first two digits of the port speed are what you put in here. So:
> 96 = 9600
> 38 = 38,400
> 57 = 57,600
> 11 = 115,200
> And so on..
> The ,#2xx code will make the unit try to connect to a computer attached to the serial port using PPP. For more info, search the Underground forums.
> 
> ,#3xx - 3.0 only - Use PPP over serial for the daily call. This is the same as with ,#2xx, but in this mode, it does a "modem emulation". That is, it will send AT type commands over the serial port as if a modem was there. Some third party PPP servers support exactly this kind of mode. Also, this can allow you to connect an external modem to the serial port and having it really dial and complete a call using that modem. Some sites sell preconfigured external modems for this purpose, and it has even been done on TechTV. Search around.
> 
> ,#401 - 3.0 only - This sets up the Tivo to use ethernet for the daily calls. On Series 1 boxes, this means TivoNet or TurboNet. On Series 2, this means a USB->Ethernet dongle. Not all dongles will work, do a search for more info.
> 
> 9. Sorting the Now Playing List (3.0)
> In Now Playing, Enter:
> (S)low (0)Zero (R)ecord (T)humbsUp
> 
> Press enter to switch sorting options.
> 
> short cut keys are
> 1 for normal
> 2 for experation date
> 3 for alphabetical
> 
> 10. Shortcuts
> Backdoor mode not required, listed here for completeness.
> 
> TiVo 0 - Plays the TiVo guy boot movie
> TiVo 1 - Goes to the Now Playing list. (in 2.5, goes to the Season Pass Manager)
> TiVo 2 - Goes to the To Do list.
> TiVo 3 - Goes to Wishlists (in 2.x+)
> TiVo 4 - Goes to the "Browse By Name" screen.
> TiVo 5 - Goes to the "Browse By Channel" screen in 1.3, and to "LiveTV" in 2.0. No, nobody knows why they changed it. They changed it back to "Browse by Channel" for 2.5 though.
> TiVo 6 - Goes to the "Browse By Time" screen.
> TiVo 7 - Goes to the "Record Time/Channel" screen (manual record).
> TiVo 8 - Goes to the "TiVo's Suggestions" screen.
> TiVo 9 - Goes to the "Network Showcases" screen.
> TiVo TiVo - Goes to the Now Playing List (in 2.x+)
> TiVo Slow (4.0 only) - Goes to "Messages and Setup"
> 
> 11. Outdated Codes
> 
> Teach Tivo (2.0 only)
> To activate Teach Tivo, turn on Backdoors, then go to the suggestions list. Special codes here:
> 
> 1,2, or 3 - Goes directly to different sections in Teach Tivo.
> 4 - Turns on the "Teach Tivo" menu item in the suggestions list. This won't be immediately visible until the list rebuilds or you change the list in some way (thumb down a program and move the cursor will do it).
> 
> DirecTivo trick (2.0 only?)
> When it's "Acquiring Satellite Data", you can press thumbs up to get a couple of lines of status messages at the bottom of the screen. I'm not sure what most of them mean, but TX: shows the transponder it's looking at. This can be done whenever it's acquiring, as far as I can tell. No backdoor code required.
> 
> 12. 4.0 Codes
> While the backdoor code for 4.0 has not been found, it's possible to enable the codes if you want to take the drive out and change the hash in MFS (ResourceItem 176 of the second ResourceGroup). I recommend searching around on how to do this if you don't know how. Frankly, if you don't know how, you probably shouldn't even try, as you can break things really badly if you're not careful.
> 
> But, if you do it, and thus get the backdoors working, here's some 4.0 only codes:
> 
> Disk Usage Space
> Go to Pick Programs to Record and press ZERO-THUMBSUP. You'll get a screen detailing disk space used, in both megabytes, percentages, and hours in Basic mode. However, the math used on the screen is some of that "new math" appearantly, as the numbers simply don't add up. Take the numbers with a grain of salt, in other words.
> 
> Home Media Option Info
> Go to Now Playing and press ZERO-THUMBSDOWN. You'll get a screen that tells you about the Home Media Options activated on your machine. It also shows the various boxes on your network, and you can select them to get different additional info about them.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> If you have any modifications or changes you would like to see added to this lest let me or unixadmin know.
> 
> Dan


Nifty!


----------



## Parkers

Parkers said:


> Nifty!


That was long!


----------



## Schmye Bubbula

Is there a code sequence to disable the program details dialog that briefly appears at the bottom of the screen automatically whenever a video is played or view live TV is entered? It often, e.g., gets in the way of program captions, and I would prefer it to appear only when I manually invoke it.... If possible, I still would want the green timeline to appear, which is small enough not to be objectionable.

I recognize that it would not survive a reboot, and apologies should it already be in this thread somewhere and I overlooked it while poring over the posts here before posting this.


----------



## sfdf0623

Hello Tivo Forum. This is my second post, (ever) but the same question as the first. I hope I'm not in the wrong place, etc. New to forums in general.

I really need some help as I am thinking about buying a Humax Drt800 with lifetime service. Hi Def. is not an issue so no concern there, unless it's really terrible, like you can't determine what it is your watching.

Sooooooooooo, if you have experience and or knowledge about this product, PLEASE chime in with any hints, opinions, advice, etc. Thanks VERY MUCH!!!

Oh, one issue I've picked up from this forum is that there might be an issue communicating to a Scientific America Explorer 3250 via IR Emitter. Anyone know anything about this?

OK thanks for taking the time to read this....I look forward to hopefully getting lots of replies with tons of Humax Drt800 info.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

sfdf0623 said:


> Hello Tivo Forum. This is my second post, (ever) but the same question as the first. I hope I'm not in the wrong place, etc. New to forums in general.
> 
> I really need some help as I am thinking about buying a Humax Drt800 with lifetime service. Hi Def. is not an issue so no concern there, unless it's really terrible, like you can't determine what it is your watching.
> 
> Sooooooooooo, if you have experience and or knowledge about this product, PLEASE chime in with any hints, opinions, advice, etc. Thanks VERY MUCH!!!
> 
> Oh, one issue I've picked up from this forum is that there might be an issue communicating to a Scientific America Explorer 3250 via IR Emitter. Anyone know anything about this?
> 
> OK thanks for taking the time to read this....I look forward to hopefully getting lots of replies with tons of Humax Drt800 info.


Humax is ancient hardware, as far as hardware goes.

What's your source? Over the air antenna (OTA)? Cable?

What's the price on the Humax? If it's more than free, it's a bad deal.


----------



## wkearney99

The Humax does NOT record in Hi Def. No HD, only old-school NTSC. You'd have to front-end it behind a cable box or over-the-air tuner than handled down-converting to a format it'd be capable of recording. You'd need at least a series 3-based unit to record HD.


----------



## sfdf0623

Too late being new to forums etc. I couldn't find this until just now......and 5 minutes ago I just bought the thing.....life just aint fair sometimes,,,i guess.
So is the thing useless? I paid $41.50 by the way.
weak knees said it would work with the set top box????


----------



## sfdf0623

I don't care about recording in hd will it still not work? what does behind a cable box mean.....thanks


----------



## sfdf0623

Is there anything I can do with it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## wkearney99

sfdf0623 said:


> I don't care about recording in hd will it still not work? what does behind a cable box mean.....thanks


You use a cable box or an over-the-air tuner as a converter. Plug the cable or antenna into such a box, then plug the video out from that box into the Tivo. Plug the Tivo into the TV. This would allow using the box as a tuner for the channels, but only one channel at a time as there's only one path from the box into the Tivo.

Personally, I'd punt and get a lifetime series 3-based unit instead. The older series 2-based units aren't worth really bothering with anymore.


----------



## markjrenna

I used some of these codes like 10 years ago. Are they still valid on the Roamio/Bolt?


----------



## wmcbrine

markjrenna said:


> I used some of these codes like 10 years ago. Are they still valid on the Roamio/Bolt?


I can vouch for the 30-second skip code and the Clock code still working on the Bolt.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

I can't seem to get the S-P-S PAUSE S code to work on my Premiere or my Bolt. Has this been disabled in the newer versions? It worked fine on my TiVo HD.


----------



## HerronScott

Others have reported recently that they pull up Info while playing a show and then scroll down to the CC option and use the backdoor codes successfully.

Scott


----------



## unitron

wkearney99 said:


> You use a cable box or an over-the-air tuner as a converter. Plug the cable or antenna into such a box, then plug the video out from that box into the Tivo. Plug the Tivo into the TV. This would allow using the box as a tuner for the channels, but only one channel at a time as there's only one path from the box into the Tivo.
> 
> Personally, I'd punt and get a lifetime series 3-based unit instead. The older series 2-based units aren't worth really bothering with anymore.


Series 2s offer one advantage.

To be used with digital cable they need something (which you have to rent from the cable company) that tunes the cable channel and sends it in analog form to the TiVo as either NTSC Channel 3/4 or composite video/stereo audio.

This lets you record "not originally an OTA" cable channels and still be able to copy them to PC via Desktop or the open source stuff.

If you've got an S3 or higher, you have to have a cable card for digital cable and are at the mercy of the cable company's decision to set the CCI bit.

(why yes, I am on TWC, how could you tell?)

Although apparently if the cable company really want to be pr**ks about it, they can slap some Macrovision on the analog output of cable boxes and DTAs, and the S2 software will honor that.


----------



## Fofer

Those dealing with such frustration usually find it much easier to just download the show a few hours later via Bittorrent or Usenet. With the commercials already excised, to boot.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

HerronScott said:


> Others have reported recently that they pull up Info while playing a show and then scroll down to the CC option and use the backdoor codes successfully.
> 
> Scott


Thank you! That worked for me.


----------



## mescott

How do you activate the boing (confirmation)tone? I have lost mine.


----------



## mescott

How do you activate the boing (confirmation)tone? I have lost mine.


----------



## unitron

mescott said:


> How do you activate the boing (confirmation)tone? I have lost mine.


You probably need to go into

Settings

Audio

Sound Effects Volume

and make sure you've got them turned on.

After that I'd suspect lack of 3 boings to be an indication that what you did didn't "take".


----------



## mescott

Thank you for your answer. That did not solve my problem.
I get the boing when I get to settings. Very strange.


----------



## HerronScott

Are you configured for Dolby Digital and using a receiver? If so, you won't get the sound effects except on the SD menus (and in some cases when you come out of them back to the HD menus until you watch live TV or a recording).

Scott


----------



## mescott

I did have it configured for Dolby. I had a misunderstanding of that output. I am using HDMI to my TV. I have an optical audio out put on my TV to home speaker system.
I now have my confirmation boings.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## IraF

metivo said:


> With the latest TiVo update on my Premiere XL, Select Play Select Pause Select no longer works to make the progress bar go away quickly when pausing. Is there a new sequence to do that, or has TiVo disabled this great feature?


Thought I would wake up this old thread to add an update/confirmation for how this feature works with TiVo Bolt / version 20.7.1.RC2, as I appreciate HerronScott directing me here.

I don't see ads or anything below my progress bar that might interfere with this; am I supposed to? Glad I don't!

Doubt this or any other sequence starting with Select can work while playing back live TV, as Select pulls up the mini-guide, nor while the progress bar is visible and offering QuickMode if you press Select.

Works most reliably if sequence is entered during recording playback when the recording is paused.

I was previously clearing the bar during Pause by pressing the forward button once, so this is a great feature.


----------



## ThAbtO

For the code to work in Live TV, such as:

Select-Play-Select-9-Select
Clock feature toggle

Use Select-Select-Play-Select-9-Select.

First Select brings up Mini-guide while the next clears it and starts the sequence.


----------



## IraF

Ah, good - and this is an easy way to view the "mini-banner" (when you shut the mini-guide). I'm used to the Series 1, where Right would open the mini-banner, and a second Right would open the full banner. Now Right only opens the full banner (same as pressing Info), and the mini-banner can't be visible when y ou do this.

I'm used to using Right, not Info, so I have an amusing way to open the full banner when the mini-banner is showing: Left to clear the mini-banner, then Right to open the full banner. If I press Left too late (that is, after it clears), I'll probably end up back in the TiVo menus, which is what makes my technique amusing. But I find this easier than fumbling to find the Info button.

I have discovered one valuable use for Info - it's the only way I've found to see the full description of a program, and only when you get into program details from My Shows or ToDo List.


----------



## gregftlaud

What is the code to disable fast forward and rewind overshoot correction for 20.1 software version tivo. I see the codes area looks a bit outdated.


----------



## IraF

That's a good question. I've found that these codes may come with undesirable side-effects. Quick-clear of the progress bar during Pause also clears it instantly during FF and Rewind, which I personally don't find helpful.


----------



## TiVoEvan74

Massive list of codes.

How about distilling then down to the *four* that would be of most general interest or utility?

The 30 second skip would be #1 in my book, but as I read through the others, I saw few that interested me and most were incredibly technical.

Would love to see suggestions as to a coup,e of others that are worth using — and that work recent boxes, e.g., the Roamio. I had to put the 30 second SKIP back in after putting in a larger hard drive — had forgotten that the so-called 30-second “skip” is really just a fast forward move showing you the ads! The code restores the actual SKIP functionality.

But maybe there‘s another good one I’m missing. (The next most popular one seems to be to show the time during fast forwarding or info screens, but we're among those whomdon't want to know what time it is. Or, maybe I misread that tip,and it's about showing time remaining in a show...)


----------



## ThreeSoFar

TiVoEvan74 said:


> Massive list of codes.
> 
> How about distilling then down to the *four* that would be of most general interest or utility?
> 
> The 30 second skip would be #1 in my book, but as I read through the others, I saw few that interested me and most were incredibly technical.
> 
> Would love to see suggestions as to a coup,e of others that are worth using - and that work recent boxes, e.g., the Roamio. I had to put the 30 second SKIP back in after putting in a larger hard drive - had forgotten that the so-called 30-second "skip" is really just a fast forward move showing you the ads! The code restores the actual SKIP functionality.
> 
> But maybe there's another good one I'm missing. (The next most popular one seems to be to show the time during fast forwarding or info screens, but we're among those whomdon't want to know what time it is. Or, maybe I misread that tip,and it's about showing time remaining in a show...)


I only use two when needed, the 30s one isn't anymore (even with reboots/updates), but the other one someteimes is:

S-P-S-Pause-S - Toggles the fast disappear of the Play bar. Appears to have no other major effect, but who knows?

S-P-S-3-0-S (1.3, also 2.5, not 2.0 or 2.01) - Toggles 30 second skip mode. This turns the Skip to End button into a 30 second skip button. This was removed in 2.0x, but added back in 2.5.

And I use these shortcuts sometimes:
10. Shortcuts
Backdoor mode not required, listed here for completeness.

TiVo 0 - Plays the TiVo guy boot movie
TiVo 1 - Goes to the Now Playing list. (in 2.5, goes to the Season Pass Manager)
TiVo 2 - Goes to the To Do list.
TiVo 3 - Goes to Wishlists (in 2.x+)
TiVo 4 - Goes to the "Browse By Name" screen.


----------



## ThAbtO

ThreeSoFar said:


> TiVo 0 - Plays the TiVo guy boot movie


Not anymore.


----------



## krkaufman

ThAbtO said:


> Not anymore.


Perhaps depends on the box in use (e.g. pre-Premiere units) ?


----------



## TiVoEvan74

"the 30s one isn't anymore (even with reboots/updates), but the other one someteimes is:
...

S-P-S-3-0-S (1.3, also 2.5, not 2.0 or 2.01) - Toggles 30 second skip mode. This turns the Skip to End button into a 30 second skip button. This was removed in 2.0x, but added back in 2.5."

That left me confused. Sounds like a contradiction.

I just reinvoked the 30-second skip mode on our Roamio OTA. Works like a charm.

Oh, wait! Do you mean it's no longer possible on the latest OS? In which case, one more reason to never upgrade to it!


----------



## ThAbtO

TiVoEvan74 said:


> S-P-S-3-0-S (1.3, also 2.5, not 2.0 or 2.01) - Toggles 30 second skip mode.


The 30s skip does still work on Premiere, Roamio and Bolts. 
When on LiveTV, Pressing select brings up the mini-guide, So, s-s-p-3-0-s will toggle 30s skip. While playing a show, its just the original sequence (s-p-s-3-0-s).


----------



## jrod9707

ThreeSoFar said:


> S-P-S-Pause-S - Toggles the fast disappear of the Play bar. Appears to have no other major effect, but who knows?


Does this work on the Roamios?


----------



## ThAbtO

jrod9707 said:


> Does this work on the Roamios?


Yes, while in Live TV, its SSPS-Pause-S and while playing show, its still SPS-Pause-S.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

TiVoEvan74 said:


> "the 30s one isn't anymore (even with reboots/updates), but the other one someteimes is:
> ...
> 
> S-P-S-3-0-S (1.3, also 2.5, not 2.0 or 2.01) - Toggles 30 second skip mode. This turns the Skip to End button into a 30 second skip button. This was removed in 2.0x, but added back in 2.5."
> 
> That left me confused. Sounds like a contradiction.
> 
> I just reinvoked the 30-second skip mode on our Roamio OTA. Works like a charm.
> 
> Oh, wait! Do you mean it's no longer possible on the latest OS? In which case, one more reason to never upgrade to it!


Sorry, that was not clear at all. I meant that the 30s skip now remains in place after a reboot. I never have to turn that back on. The "fast disappear" of the play bar does not survive a reboot and has to be turned back on again after an upgrade or other reboot.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

Any word on any of these codes working with the new interface?


----------



## ThAbtO

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Any word on any of these codes working with the new interface?


Nope. Only ones that still work are, 30 Sec skip, onscreen clock and just a few others with Select-Play-Select.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

ThAbtO said:


> Nope. Only ones that still work are, 30 Sec skip, onscreen clock and just a few others with Select-Play-Select.


I really dislike that. I was forced to use the new interface after having to replace my Bolt. I used the sps-Pause-s religiously on my previous TiVos. I miss it on Hydra.


----------



## HerronScott

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> I really dislike that. I was forced to use the new interface after having to replace my Bolt. I used the sps-Pause-s religiously on my previous TiVos. I miss it on Hydra.


You can downgrade to TE3 (you will lose all your recordings though)?

Scott


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

As much as I dislike being forced to change the UI, losing my recordings and basically starting completely over would be worse. I'm getting used to Hydra but wish they would have left the TiVo + # shortcuts and SPS hacks alone.


----------



## Davelnlr_

I have tried to enable 30skip (currently on 30slip) on a Tivo Mini using TE3. I have tried 3 remotes, and cannot get it to take.
Is there something I am missing? I am using the same code I used on the mother Bolt+ which worked.


----------



## kpeters59

Just use KMTTG? It does SPS Codes perfectly...

-KP


----------



## Mikeguy

kpeters59 said:


> Just use KMTTG? It does SPS Codes perfectly...


Thanks, didn't know of that capability! Good for those of us with memory lapses.


----------



## mattack

I think I've accidentally done this before and found the answer on tivo community, but now I can't, but this thread seems the most relevant.. I looked at the list in the first message and a bunch of others..

I turned on some kind of picture skew correction (for projectors?) with a square then two other ones slightly bigger with the left and right edges TALLER but middle tilting in.. and there are numbers around the edges..

How do I turn this off? I'll probably reboot after I'm done recording my current show..

it was probably a select play select typo or enter enter typo?


----------



## mattack

oh yeah, and the graphic takes only up about 1/4 of the picture. upper left..


----------



## mattack

Oh I answered my own question.. It's in kmttg (I was reminded of that via another thread I just found).
It's select play select 7 select to toggle calibration mode.

I must have typoed while changing the quickplay speed. (I switch between 1.5, 1.7, and 1.9 frequently.)


----------

